# New Launch RG Guilloche & Carnelian



## Ylesiya

I don't know if it has been discussed here already but I heard there will be a new launch soon which will feature:
rose gold guilloche alternating with carnelian motifs.

Items in this collection:
- 20 motif necklace
- 5 motif bracelet
- dangling earrings: top motif guilloche, bottom motif carnelian magic.

Pricing will be affordable as well: not much difference from regular items.
Any other intel?


----------



## glamourbag

I haven't heard this but it sounds perfect to me! I hope this is true It would be stunning. TY


----------



## Frivole88

Guilloche+Carnelian in RG = sumptuous! I hope this is true. Anyone has any idea if it will be released this year?


----------



## jenaps

Oh so exciting!!! I won’t be buying it but can’t wait to see it!


----------



## EpiFanatic

They need to do a 10 motif.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Thanks for starting the thread @Ylesiya … my SM confirmed today that the mentioned pieces will be launching 1st of September. Can’t wait to see what else is getting released!


----------



## VCALoverNY

Ylesiya said:


> I don't know if it has been discussed here already but I heard there will be a new launch soon which will feature:
> rose gold guilloche alternating with carnelian motifs.
> 
> Items in this collection:
> - 20 motif necklace
> - 5 motif bracelet
> - dangling earrings: top motif guilloche, bottom motif carnelian magic.
> 
> Pricing will be affordable as well: not much difference from regular items.
> Any other intel?



WHOA! That sounds gorgeous!! Can't wait to see.


----------



## gagabag

Oh goody! Nothing VCA excites me atm so this should be good! Can’t wait to see some photos!


----------



## Ylesiya

I am going to go to the boutique on the 1st of September when the pieces will be presented and will take plenty of photos 
My SA said collection will be very limited and hard to get. But still good they did not put atrocious pricing on the items.
So far my info is: long necklace about 28k SGD, bracelet about 6k SGD, earrings about 10k SGD (prices in Singapore dollars after tax).


----------



## nicole0612

Looking at the prices of the components (which is how items are usually priced) it should be about $19,450 for the 20 motif in USD before tax. I don’t see the carnelian 10 on the US website currently, so I just cut the price of the 20 in half + the price of YG guilloche 10.


----------



## chiaoapple

Wow, thanks for the info! I don’t have any pieces in carnelian as it doesn’t seem flattering on me, but maybe addition of RG guilloche will give a totally different feel.


----------



## mikimoto007

Ooh new stuff! This sounds beautiful. 

My big wish for September is a small frivole pendant  in the mirror finish.


----------



## MyDogTink

nicole0612 said:


> Looking at the prices of the components (which is how items are usually priced) it should be about $19,450 for the 20 motif in USD before tax. I don’t see the carnelian 10 on the US website currently, so I just cut the price of the 20 in half + the price of YG guilloche 10.


Smart! I’m going to be dreaming of this. I asked my SA if I should SO RG guilloche 10 motif. She said she felt like they would be adding more RG guilloche to the regular line in time. Not sure if she had insight or just going with instinct.


----------



## VCALoverNY

Ylesiya said:


> I am going to go to the boutique on the 1st of September when the pieces will be presented and will take plenty of photos
> My SA said collection will be very limited and hard to get. But still good they did not put atrocious pricing on the items.
> So far my info is: long necklace about 28k SGD, bracelet about 6k SGD, earrings about 10k SGD (prices in Singapore dollars after tax).



cant wait to see the photos!!


----------



## nicole0612

MyDogTink said:


> Smart! I’m going to be dreaming of this. I asked my SA if I should SO RG guilloche 10 motif. She said she felt like they would be adding more RG guilloche to the regular line in time. Not sure if she had insight or just going with instinct.


I was going to SO a somewhat similar design and now I wonder as well if this is why the approval was delayed.


----------



## nycmamaofone

I wonder how much the bracelet and earrings will cost.


----------



## Ylesiya

nycmamaofone said:


> I wonder how much the bracelet and earrings will cost.



I think prices are not going to differ much from what I posted:my SA told me that these pieces are very reasonably priced, nothing crazy for sure.


----------



## oranGetRee

This is so exciting news! Such perfect combination  Can’t wait to see the photos!


----------



## lucky7355

I’m not super excited that it’s mixed with carnelian but I wouldn’t rule it out until I saw it. I was hoping for an all rose gold guilloche line.


----------



## mikimoto007

Ylesiya said:


> I think prices are not going to differ much from what I posted:my SA told me that these pieces are very reasonably priced, nothing crazy for sure.



Incidentally I was specifically told the same - the price point was good.


----------



## TankerToad

Looking forward to photos - plus it’s important to remember carnelian can have a range of color brown to rust to red - so each piece  will be a little different


----------



## jp824

Excited about this launch.  I have the  rose gold carnelian necklace Prince edition that I picked up from HK.  Hoping to complete a set with the bracelet and earrings!


----------



## Hobbiezm

Hi everyone, heard it’s very limited in release and most boutiques not getting more than a couple of pieces … I’m hoping I can at least see them before they fly off the shelf!


----------



## glitzgal97

My SA was able to reserve the bracelet for me - the moment I get any pix will share!


----------



## lynne_ross

jp824 said:


> Excited about this launch.  I have the  rose gold carnelian necklace Prince edition that I picked up from HK.  Hoping to complete a set with the bracelet and earrings!


This would be a beautiful set with 2 motif earrings…got me thinking now.


----------



## lynne_ross

Hobbiezm said:


> Hi everyone, heard it’s very limited in release and most boutiques not getting more than a couple of pieces … I’m hoping I can at least see them before they fly off the shelf!


Do you know why it is limited? I am considering earrings but would want to pick the colour since as tanker pointer out the colour range is wide and I am not a fan of all..


----------



## Hobbiezm

lynne_ross said:


> Do you know why it is limited? I am considering earrings but would want to pick the colour since as tanker pointer out the colour range is wide and I am not a fan of all..



unfortunately, I don’t know why it is so limited but that it’s perhaps a limited release production. My SA first mentioned they are trying to sell them in sets- and are calling customers now but I agree with you - the color has to make my heart sing. He did mention we can return it if we don’t like it which does help …


----------



## lynne_ross

Hobbiezm said:


> unfortunately, I don’t know why it is so limited but that it’s perhaps a limited release production. My SA first mentioned they are trying to sell them in sets- and are calling customers now but I agree with you - the color has to make my heart sing. He did mention we can return it if we don’t like it which does help …


Yes that would make sense like a limited release like they did with the lucky line. I have contacted my SA to inquire. If I have to prepay I am out since I would want to see stone colour first.


----------



## rengb6

*THESE ARE NOT OFFICIAL PICTURES* (they're mock-ups that I made to help visualize)

I wonder if the bracelet will have 3 guilloche or 3 carnelian motifs? I've thrown together two rough mock-ups, and I think I prefer 3 guilloche and 2 carnelian motifs!


----------



## Frivole88

glitzgal97 said:


> My SA was able to reserve the bracelet for me - the moment I get any pix will share!



Hi, may I know what is the price for the bracelet?


----------



## Ylesiya

rengb6 said:


> *THESE ARE NOT OFFICIAL PICTURES* (they're mock-ups that I made to help visualize)
> 
> I wonder if the bracelet will have 3 guilloche or 3 carnelian motifs? I've thrown together two rough mock-ups, and I think I prefer 3 guilloche and 2 carnelian motifs!
> View attachment 5161922
> 
> 
> View attachment 5161924



3 Carnelian and 2 guilloche for sure.


----------



## allure244

These are the prices I was given for the upcoming collection:
Bracelet - $4800 
Earrings - $7600
Necklace - 19.5k


----------



## ThisVNchick

The colors are very festive and appropriate for the upcoming holidays! I’m in for a 20- pending of course if I can red my bright red carnelian shade that I love.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

will this be a time-limited collection?


----------



## lynne_ross

rengb6 said:


> *THESE ARE NOT OFFICIAL PICTURES* (they're mock-ups that I made to help visualize)
> 
> I wonder if the bracelet will have 3 guilloche or 3 carnelian motifs? I've thrown together two rough mock-ups, and I think I prefer 3 guilloche and 2 carnelian motifs!
> View attachment 5161922
> 
> 
> View attachment 5161924


May I request a mock up of the earrings


----------



## TankerToad

rengb6 said:


> *THESE ARE NOT OFFICIAL PICTURES* (they're mock-ups that I made to help visualize)
> 
> I wonder if the bracelet will have 3 guilloche or 3 carnelian motifs? I've thrown together two rough mock-ups, and I think I prefer 3 guilloche and 2 carnelian motifs!
> View attachment 5161922
> 
> 
> View attachment 5161924


Ahhh … thank you for this !!


----------



## sjunky13

rengb6 said:


> *THESE ARE NOT OFFICIAL PICTURES* (they're mock-ups that I made to help visualize)
> 
> I wonder if the bracelet will have 3 guilloche or 3 carnelian motifs? I've thrown together two rough mock-ups, and I think I prefer 3 guilloche and 2 carnelian motifs!
> View attachment 5161922
> 
> 
> View attachment 5161924


WOWOW! Thanks for doing this! I think it will be stunning! Less pink on the Guilloche I am guessing! Now I would love to see more stone combos! Pave and pink gold!!


----------



## chiaoapple

rengb6 said:


> *THESE ARE NOT OFFICIAL PICTURES* (they're mock-ups that I made to help visualize)
> 
> I wonder if the bracelet will have 3 guilloche or 3 carnelian motifs? I've thrown together two rough mock-ups, and I think I prefer 3 guilloche and 2 carnelian motifs!
> View attachment 5161922
> 
> 
> View attachment 5161924


Thanks for doing this! I imagine (based on price point) that it might be 2 guilloche and 3 carnelian.


----------



## nicole0612

chiaoapple said:


> Thanks for doing this! I imagine (based on price point) that it might be 2 guilloche and 3 carnelian.


I agree; also based on layout of the alternating pave and stone combos as well as the alternating solid metal and  stone combos of the past (3 stone/2 metal).


----------



## nycmamaofone

Someone on FB posted a video and a pic. Looks like the actual one?


----------



## 911snowball

Im also definitely in for a 20 providing the shade of red is right- I wear a lot of black and grey in the winter and this will add some color to those looks!


----------



## minami

Looks lovely but I already have a five motif carnelian ..


----------



## rengb6

nycmamaofone said:


> Someone on FB posted a video and a pic. Looks like the actual one?



It’s beautiful! Do you have a link?


----------



## nycmamaofone

rengb6 said:


> It’s beautiful! Do you have a link?


I’m not sure how to link it. It’s the FB VCA forum. She has a video too but I don’t know how to copy it here as it is a private link for members only.


----------



## Frivole88

My SA also put me on the waitlist. I'm so excited on this one since I'm a fan of carnelian and guilloche and it's a limited collection. I just hope I could get a bright red stone.


----------



## floridamama

If I already have a guilloche bracelet is this a little redundant?


----------



## Frivole88

floridamama said:


> If I already have a guilloche bracelet is this a little redundant?



IMO, I don't think it's redundant since this bracelet has an alternating motifs of stone and solid gold.
And it's also set in rose gold which is different from yellow gold guilloche. 
I have both the guilloche and carnelian bracelet but I'm still getting this piece as long as I hopefully get the true shade of red.


----------



## 911snowball

Agree, the color of the carnelian is very important!


----------



## nycmamaofone

floridamama said:


> If I already have a guilloche bracelet is this a little redundant?


If I were you, I’d rather just get a carnelian bracelet and stack that.


----------



## Frivole88

There is a short ig clip of the bracelet






						Watch this story by Van Cleef & Arpels on Instagram before it disappears.
					






					www.instagram.com


----------



## Frivole88

nycmamaofone said:


> If I were you, I’d rather just get a carnelian bracelet and stack that.


I’d rather not stack with guilloche since its striations are delicate and prone to nicks and scratches and cannot be repaired by vca.


----------



## Gracilan

minami said:


> Looks lovely but I already have a five motif carnelian ..



Me too! ❤️


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

nycmamaofone said:


> Someone on FB posted a video and a pic. Looks like the actual one?


Hello nycmamaone. I’ve finally made another TPF acct. I used to be a member here long time ago☺. Btw, are you getting something out of the new upcoming release?


----------



## sjunky13

What do you all think? I think the Guilloche is so radiant and has a beautiful mirror like finish that the Carnelian needs to be bright and a beautiful red and not a dull stone. Hope they picked less brown shades. There was a limited Carnelian with alternating hammered gold and it looked good.  The Guilloche with pave looks stunning as each motif , both pave and gold hold their own. 
I think I need to see more stone color variations.


----------



## MyHjourney

sjunky13 said:


> What do you all think? I think the Guilloche is so radiant and has a beautiful mirror like finish that the Carnelian needs to be bright and a beautiful red and not a dull stone. Hope they picked less brown shades. There was a limited Carnelian with alternating hammered gold and it looked good.  The Guilloche with pave looks stunning as each motif , both pave and gold hold their own.
> I think I need to see more stone color variations.


Was there a limited carnelian and hammered? I never knew


----------



## rengb6

MyHjourney said:


> Was there a limited carnelian and hammered? I never knew



There was a selfridges limited edition a few years back with hammered yellow gold and carnelian alternating motifs!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Hello nycmamaone. I’ve finally made another TPF acct. I used to be a member here long time ago☺. Btw, are you getting something out of the new upcoming release?


Hi Lynn! No, I’m not going to get anything from this collection. I’m not that into red and rose gold, so it’s easy for me to pass. I’m going to stay focused on my wishlist items.


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

nycmamaofone said:


> Hi Lynn! No, I’m not going to get anything from this collection. I’m not that into red and rose gold, so it’s easy for me to pass. I’m going to stay focused on my wishlist items.


I might get something in this collection since it’s a limited edition☺


----------



## lucky7355

Ok I told my husband I wanted the bracelet and he said he’s going to stop by the boutique on Thursday and I was like “or you could just call now…”


----------



## BigAkoya

lucky7355 said:


> Ok I told my husband I wanted the bracelet and he said he’s going to stop by the boutique on Thursday and I was like “or you could just call now…”


That was so funny!  Yes yes yes... call now!  Buy it now! It may be gone Thursday!  Your husband is so cool to do the actual purchase. I think SAs like it when hubbies participate in spending money on bling.   Good hubby!


----------



## BigAkoya

floridamama said:


> If I already have a guilloche bracelet is this a little redundant?


I think if you have a guilloche bracelet, for me, I would get an all carnelian 5 motif if that is the stone you like.  For me, an alternating bracelet is nice, but nothing pops like an all stone 5-motif.  It just makes a statement.  

For a carnelian bracelet... wow... five red motifs!  That's just gorgeous to me, much more I must say, than the alternating which visually the eye has to bounce around a bit too much.  Vsually, you ever only see two or three motifs at one time anyway, so I feel the "pop of color" or "all gold" is lost.  IF the eye only sees two-three motifs, I would rather they be two carnelian or two guilloche as I think it pops more. 

That would be my vote.  Hope that helps.


----------



## lucky7355

BigAkoya said:


> That was so funny!  Yes yes yes... call now!  Buy it now! It may be gone Thursday!  Your husband is so cool to do the actual purchase. I think SAs like it when hubbies participate in spending money on bling.   Good hubby!



I’m trying to convince him.  I’m surprising him with a good Tiffany bracelet this weekend so my spending budget for the month is done. 

I heard that if you don’t get one from their initial inventory they’ll put you on a waitlist for the next batch but you may need to wait 3-4 months. I don’t know how accurate that is or how limited or if it will also be available online.

I did know that as of Friday, Hudson Yards were getting 10 bracelets and my friend was the last to put her name down as #5.


----------



## Frivole88

lucky7355 said:


> I’m trying to convince him.  I’m surprising him with a good Tiffany bracelet this weekend so my spending budget for the month is done.
> 
> I heard that if you don’t get one from their initial inventory they’ll put you on a waitlist for the next batch but you may need to wait 3-4 months. I don’t know how accurate that is or how limited or if it will also be available online.
> 
> I did know that as of Friday, Hudson Yards were getting 10 bracelets and my friend was the last to put her name down as #5.



Hi Lucky, my store is also the Hudson Yards. Wow, I didn't know they will only get 10 bracelets. Did your friend put down a deposit when they list her name? My SA put my name on the waitlist but he didn't ask me for a deposit. I'm worried my name won't be included in the first batch if I didn't pay a deposit.


----------



## nicole0612

I wonder if they will be numbered like some past LEs. My guess is that it will probably not be limited enough to justify that, but wouldn’t that make it even more fun if so?


----------



## BigAkoya

kristinlorraine said:


> Hi Lucky, my store is also the Hudson Yards. Wow, I didn't know they will only get 10 bracelets. Did your friend put down a deposit when they list her name? My SA put my name on the waitlist but he didn't ask me for a deposit. I'm worried my name won't be included in the first batch if I didn't pay a deposit.


Hi!  I think you should call and put down a deposit.  My SA told me to about orders to get in the priority queue, you have to put down a deposit.  He even went to say a 30% minimum to be counted as a "real order".  Otherwise, you do not get priority and are really just on a wait list and you will keep getting bumped by those who put down deposits or pay in full.  I am not accusing your SA at all, but I also wonder if your SA did not say to put down a deposit so other clients could put down their deposits and get their bracelet first.

As we all know, there are clients, and there are special clients.

Anyway, if you really want a bracelet, I would insist on putting down a deposit or pay in full.


----------



## rengb6

lynne_ross said:


> May I request a mock up of the earrings



*THIS IS NOT AN OFFICIAL PICTURE *(Its a mock-up that I made to help visualize)


----------



## BigAkoya

rengb6 said:


> *THIS IS NOT AN OFFICIAL PICTURE *(Its a mock-up that I made to help visualize)
> View attachment 5164682


You are so awesome at these mockups!  Great job!


----------



## nycmamaofone

rengb6 said:


> *THIS IS NOT AN OFFICIAL PICTURE *(Its a mock-up that I made to help visualize)
> View attachment 5164682


These look like the real deal!! Amazing job!


----------



## lynne_ross

rengb6 said:


> *THIS IS NOT AN OFFICIAL PICTURE *(Its a mock-up that I made to help visualize)
> View attachment 5164682


Thanks a million!!!


----------



## Frivole88

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I think you should call and put down a deposit.  My SA told me to about orders to get in the priority queue, you have to put down a deposit.  He even went to say a 30% minimum to be counted as a "real order".  Otherwise, you do not get priority and are really just on a wait list and you will keep getting bumped by those who put down deposits or pay in full.  I am not accusing your SA at all, but I also wonder if your SA did not say to put down a deposit so other clients could put down their deposits and get their bracelet first.
> 
> As we all know, there are clients, and there are special clients.
> 
> Anyway, if you really want a bracelet, I would insist on putting down a deposit or pay in full.



Thanks for the info. Last time I texted my SA, he told me there's not much inquiry for now so I would be on top of the waitlist but now reading from here it seems like there's already a line of people who's already on the top 10 list.  I'm sending him a message so I could put a deposit and hopefully be on the 10 list.


----------



## BigAkoya

kristinlorraine said:


> Thanks for the info. Last time I texted my SA, he told me there's not much inquiry for now so I would be on top of the waitlist but now reading from here it seems like there's already a line of people who's already on the top 10 list.  I'm sending him a message so I could put a deposit and hopefully be on the 10 list.


I hope you get one! 
Also, I want to add, my SA told me putting down a 30% deposit vs. paying in full makes no difference in the priority order (e.g. you do not move up in priority if you pay in full vs. 30%).  After the 30% or more payment, your place in priority is when you placed it.

My SA said the only clients that will bump you are the VIPs which they get first priority of course.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> I hope you get one!
> Also, I want to add, my SA told me putting down a 30% deposit vs. paying in full makes no difference in the priority order (e.g. you do not move up in priority if you pay in full vs. 30%).  After the 30% or more payment, your place in priority is when you placed it.
> 
> My SA said the only clients that will bump you are the VIPs which they get first priority of course.


Are you considering the pieces BigA? Thought you were 100% wg gal.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Are you considering the pieces BigA? Thought you were 100% wg gal.


Tempting, and I did think about it for a couple of days.
But then I smacked myself in the head and said nope, stop it, you're 100% a WG/platinum gal.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Tempting, and I did think about it for a couple of days.
> But then I smacked myself in the head and said nope, stop it, you're 100% a WG/platinum gal.


I encourage variety. I actually am not a fan of guilloche, rose gold or carnelian but for some reason the combination of these together sounds gorgeous. Interested in earrings only though.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

I’m soooo tempted! I have the RG guilloche pendant and I feel like this would be a perfect pair; but I have the 5 motif bracelet in onyx and I’m not sure it’s worth it to get this bracelet since connecting those two and making a necklace wouldn’t be a great combo.....or would it???


----------



## luxlover

Just paid for my bracelet. My SA confirmed that is going to be 3 red motifs and 2 gullioches for the bracelet.


----------



## gagabag

Enjoy! I am still not sure. I don’t think I’d wear any of these. I already have carnelian 10motif and the vintage earrings


----------



## eternallove4bag

gagabag said:


> Enjoy! I am still not sure. I don’t think I’d wear any of these. I already have carnelian 10motif and the vintage earrings
> View attachment 5166150


Looks amazing! I have been patiently waiting for VCA to come out with all RG guilloche 5 motif but looking at these pictures I am tempted, I won’t lie  …Just need to try them in person to see how I feel.


----------



## jenaps

gagabag said:


> Enjoy! I am still not sure. I don’t think I’d wear any of these. I already have carnelian 10motif and the vintage earrings
> View attachment 5166150


These look amazing but my issue with carnelian is that it’s never as bright of a red as it is in the VCA pics.


----------



## 911snowball

Thank you so much gagabag!  I have an interest in this set- the 20 and the earrings. As eternallove said, it depends entirely  on the color.
This could be fabulous, I would love to add this to my collection!


----------



## Alena21

Deleted


----------



## Alena21

There is something off about it….can’t put my finger on it… the carnelian alternating with hammered gold looked really nice but this looks cheap…might be the photos… shall make up my mind after seeing in person.


----------



## MyDogTink

Alena21 said:


> There is something off about it….can’t put my finger on it… the carnelian alternating with hammered gold looked really nice but this looks cheap…might be the photos… shall make up my mind after seeing in person.


I agree. Does it look “choppy”? What were the selections in alternating hammered gold and stone? I thought I would be loving this (and sad if I wasn’t offered to purchase) but I don’t know.


----------



## glamourbag

I am sure it will look a lot nicer in person. Frankly, I rarely find the VCA stock pics all that intriguing. I think this collection has a lot of potential and I'm trying NOT to pay attention to it so I can stay in my own lane and focus on what I've mapped out I would like to think they will stick to brighter carnelian (rather than muddy/rust carnelian) much like the Lucky Spring lady bugs were typically brighter. Just my two cents...


----------



## gagabag

I feel that the RG metal kind of makes the carnelian more orangey or rusty than blood red. I prefer the latter so I truly need to see this in person or see loooots of photos.


----------



## Alena21

For me the shiny guilloche is awkward next to the carnelian but yes their photos are always off I agree on this. The photo leaked on IG showed carnelian with strong brown tones. Also smart phones enhance the red colour which means in rl it was even more brown. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## Alena21

MyDogTink said:


> I agree. Does it look “choppy”? What were the selections in alternating hammered gold and stone? I thought I would be loving this (and sad if I wasn’t offered to purchase) but I don’t know.


It was carnelian but because the gold was not shiny looked alright.


----------



## Alena21

glamourbag said:


> I am sure it will look a lot nicer in person. Frankly, I rarely find the VCA stock pics all that intriguing. I think this collection has a lot of potential and I'm trying NOT to pay attention to it so I can stay in my own lane and focus on what I've mapped out I would like to think they will stick to brighter carnelian (rather than muddy/rust carnelian) much like the Lucky Spring lady bugs were typically brighter. Just my two cents...


Don’t know about this. Saw this watch recently. It is not cheap but the carnelian is very orange same with the carnelian bracelets. All lady bugs on the Spring bracelets were either orange or brown -the ones I saw. What we see posted is not the real colour. The camera adjusts the red. All of these are no bueno in rl.


----------



## nicole0612

I wonder if someone has a carnelian piece and a RG piece and can lay them out in a mock up using the actual real stones. 
It may also help if someone has both YG guilloche and carnelian to get an idea of how the alternating guilloche will look with Carnelian. 
Here is Carnelian alternating with the only non-pave RG Alhambra I have (better visual than nothing, but vintage size RG or YG guilloche would be much more helpful).


----------



## Alena21

nicole0612 said:


> I wonder if someone has a carnelian piece and a RG piece and can lay them out in a mock up using the actual real stones.
> It may also help if someone has both YG guilloche and carnelian to get an idea of how the alternating guilloche will look with Carnelian.
> Here is Carnelian alternating with the only non-pave RG Alhambra I have (better visual than nothing, but vintage size RG or YG guilloche would be much more helpful).


I'm digging the carnelian/ rose gold  hammered combo more...especially the vintage and sweet size together....


----------



## nicole0612

Alena21 said:


> I'm digging the carnelian/ rose gold  hammered combo more...especially the vintage and sweet size together....


Yes, I think it would be pretty alternating with hammered PG (and more care-free), but maybe someone with guilloche and carnelian pieces can post a real stone mock up and change our minds!


----------



## glamourbag

Alena21 said:


> Don’t know about this. Saw this watch recently. It is not cheap but the carnelian is very orange same with the carnelian bracelets. All lady bugs on the Spring bracelets were either orange or brown -the ones I saw. What we see posted is not the real colour. The camera adjusts the red. All of these are no bueno in rl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166842
> View attachment 5166843


Yes, I understand your point and thank you. I was saying I hope that they would choose brights (hence: "I would LIKE to think they would..."). I seen two lady bugs so obviously that wasn't enough. What one person likes, another may not, so while it's fun to guess how they may look, we all know we need to see it in person. I try not to get too focused on releases before they actually happen because while Ive often been pleasantly surprised (I'm an optimist), there have also been times when I've been a bit let down. It is what it is I guess. Like you I don't particularly love the brown toned carnelian. Hopefully, due to its limitability, they will pick stones which will be the most aesthetically pleasing to the majority.


----------



## lynne_ross

glamourbag said:


> Yes, I understand your point and thank you. I was saying I hope that they would choose brights (hence: "I would LIKE to think they would..."). I seen two lady bugs so obviously that wasn't enough. What one person likes, another may not, so while it's fun to guess how they may look, we all know we need to see it in person. I try not to get too focused on releases before they actually happen because while Ive often been pleasantly surprised (I'm an optimist), there have also been times when I've been a bit let down. It is what it is I guess. Like you I don't particularly love the brown toned carnelian. Hopefully, due to its limitability, they will pick stones which will be the most aesthetically pleasing to the majority.


I am with you, I am optimistically hoping they use beautiful red stones. If not I will pass.


----------



## Alena21

glamourbag said:


> Yes, I understand your point and thank you. I was saying I hope that they would choose brights (hence: "I would LIKE to think they would..."). I seen two lady bugs so obviously that wasn't enough. What one person likes, another may not, so while it's fun to guess how they may look, we all know we need to see it in person. I try not to get too focused on releases before they actually happen because while Ive often been pleasantly surprised (I'm an optimist), there have also been times when I've been a bit let down. It is what it is I guess. Like you I don't particularly love the brown toned carnelian. Hopefully, due to its limitability, they will pick stones which will be the most aesthetically pleasing to the majority.


Yeah what I liked in pictures disappointed me in real life and vice versa.  Also different reds look good on different skin tones. The bright red makes yellow undertones to pop out and look more yellow so orange and brownish carnelian is the way to go for them. Not sure how it is going to suit people with fair skin too on the other side.  The pink guilloche might blend too much and make the skin look dull. I'm not feeling this release very much. 
I also hope I'll like it in person and on me to counter the fiasco with the thin clover release.
  Carnelian is not very popular stone for a reason.


----------



## lynne_ross

Alena21 said:


> Yeah what I liked in pictures disappointed me in real life and vice versa.  Also different reds look good on different skin tones. The bright red makes yellow undertones to pop out and look more yellow so orange and brownish carnelian is the way to go for them. Not sure how it is going to suit people with fair skin too on the other side.  The pink guilloche might blend too much and make the skin look dull. I'm not feeling this release very much.
> I also hope I'll like it in person and on me to counter the fiasco with the thin clover release.
> Carnelian is not very popular stone for a reason.


Am I mistaken or do you not wear the tiger eye and carnelian two motif earrings? If I am correct, did you just find the perfect shade for fair skin? I am interested in the 2 motif earrings for the new launch.


----------



## Alena21

lynne_ross said:


> Am I mistaken or do you not wear the tiger eye and carnelian two motif earrings? If I am correct, did you just find the perfect shade for fair skin? I am interested in the 2 motif earrings for the new launch.


You are right I do have them.  They are the perfect colour BUT for the past two years I have failed to find a bracelet, a Magic pendant or 10 motif to match in several countries on different continents. I feel I have seen all the carnelian there is. You can see the pic I posted here. This was a fresh batch


----------



## glamourbag

lynne_ross said:


> I am with you, I am optimistically hoping they use beautiful red stones. If not I will pass.


Fingers crossed. All we can do is hope!!


----------



## nicole0612

glamourbag said:


> Yes, I understand your point and thank you. I was saying I hope that they would choose brights (hence: "I would LIKE to think they would..."). I seen two lady bugs so obviously that wasn't enough. What one person likes, another may not, so while it's fun to guess how they may look, we all know we need to see it in person. I try not to get too focused on releases before they actually happen because while Ive often been pleasantly surprised (I'm an optimist), there have also been times when I've been a bit let down. It is what it is I guess. Like you I don't particularly love the brown toned carnelian. Hopefully, due to its limitability, they will pick stones which will be the most aesthetically pleasing to the majority.


I think also, the first pieces to sell have the nicest stones. Hence, if the specimens were still in the store, they were likely not chosen by previous buyers who went with stones more to their liking.


----------



## nicole0612

Alena21 said:


> You are right I do have them.  They are the perfect colour BUT for the past two years I have failed to find a bracelet, a Magic pendant or 10 motif to match in several countries on different continents. I feel I have seen all the carnelian there is. You can see the pic I posted here. This was a fresh batch


I think this is partially due to the low inventory in the past two years. I was able to find very pretty Carnelian stones as recently as 2018 with multiple options to choose from. The good old days!


----------



## glamourbag

nicole0612 said:


> I think also, the first pieces to sell have the nicest stones. Hence, if the specimens were still in the store, they were likely not chosen by previous buyers who went with stones more to their liking.


Ah right! Never thought of this but likely very true!!!!


----------



## missie1

So my SA sent me a text today asking if I had seen the limited collection.  I told him I did but that I’m not really loving the combination.


----------



## Alena21

nicole0612 said:


> I think this is partially due to the low inventory in the past two years. I was able to find very pretty Carnelian stones as recently as 2018 with multiple options to choose from. The good old days!



Your carnelian bracelet is lovely. It goes very nicely with your complexion from what I remember.


----------



## nicole0612

Alena21 said:


> Your carnelian bracelet is lovely. It goes very nicely with your complexion from what I remember.


Thank you, I am very fair like you, and most important to me was to get a cool blood-red shade for earrings, since it would be right next to my face. They were purchased about 6 years ago and there was a huge selection. Then of course I wanted to match other pieces to the earrings as much as possible. I can’t seem to get a photograph that captures the true shade, but that is my favorite hue.


----------



## Alena21

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you, I am very fair like you, and most important to me was to get a cool blood-red shade for earrings, since it would be right next to my face. They were purchased about 6 years ago and there was a huge selection. Then of course I wanted to match other pieces to the earrings as much as possible. I can’t seem to get a photograph that captures the true shade, but that is my favorite hue.


Absolutely 100% my case. Got the cool coloured carnelian for my TE/carnelian 2 motif  earrings then stalled trying to get anything else to match.
 I’m extremely curious if there is going to be such colour carnelian selection in the new RG guilloche/carnelian release.
Even if there isn’t I’m happy there is at least something new coming up.
This is the time when I actually come to this forum to chat with you guys and exchange thoughts and experience.


----------



## oranGetRee

Just to share that I was told this is a permanent collection. So we can take our time to consider before deciding whether to get them


----------



## 8seventeen19

Alena21 said:


> Don’t know about this. Saw this watch recently. It is not cheap but the carnelian is very orange same with the carnelian bracelets. All lady bugs on the Spring bracelets were either orange or brown -the ones I saw. What we see posted is not the real colour. The camera adjusts the red. All of these are no bueno in rl.


My lady bug is a deep blood red. Hoping to get one of these that matches it.


----------



## nycmamaofone

I have a feeling that this will be popular with the Asian market.


----------



## Alena21

nycmamaofone said:


> I have a feeling that this will be popular with the Asian market.


It will be too garish for the Japanese. I haven't seen too much carnelian in Singapore either although Chinese like red colour. Maybe in China and HK. I think it will be more successful in Australia Europe and the USA.


----------



## nicole0612

oranGetRee said:


> Just to share that I was told this is a permanent collection. So we can take our time to consider before deciding whether to get them


+1, limited production, not limited edition.


----------



## 911snowball

nicole, the color of your carnelian is perfect.  That is exactly the shade I am seeking in this launch.  Fingers crossed as I can hope that they will put out some of the best stones in the initial offering to establish desirability of this new line. I don't own any carnelian and it has been on my radar. I would prefer it with the rose gold so I was so excited to hear of these new pieces!


----------



## gagabag

Not sure where this was from but seems to be in Asia. Credits to that person…


----------



## nicole0612

911snowball said:


> nicole, the color of your carnelian is perfect.  That is exactly the shade I am seeking in this launch.  Fingers crossed as I can hope that they will put out some of the best stones in the initial offering to establish desirability of this new line. I don't own any carnelian and it has been on my radar. I would prefer it with the rose gold so I was so excited to hear of these new pieces!


Thank you, I agree and I’m hoping for the same thing. I figured that there was no harm in putting down a deposit to get the first choice of the initial selection, and if none of the shades are to my liking then I don’t mind waiting for a later batch. I am hoping that the rose gold will bring out the more ruby tones in the Carnelian.


----------



## DS2006

I’m just not sure how I feel about the combination of carnelian with rose gold guilloche. Even though I mostly plan to focus on white gold VCA, I’d I’d really prefer this particular piece to be blood red carnelian and alternating yg original motifs. But since I have the solid gold bracelet, I might be better off just getting the 5 motif in carnelian if the supply with good color ever becomes available. I can’t wear red that has brown or orange.


----------



## gagabag

DS2006 said:


> I’m just not sure how I feel about the combination of carnelian with rose gold guilloche. Even though I mostly plan to focus on white gold VCA, I’d I’d really prefer this particular piece to be blood red carnelian and alternating yg original motifs. But since I have the solid gold bracelet, I might be better off just getting the 5 motif in carnelian if the supply with good color ever becomes available. I can’t wear red that has brown or orange.


I am in the same boat as you - except mine were necklace. Also prefer WG but I keep getting sidetracked by YG  and it doesn’t help that my SA keeps sending me these random photos of this new items!


----------



## Alena21

I got confirmation from my SA in USA and my SA in Japan that this is NOT a limited edition release.


----------



## 911snowball

That is good news Alena, I can move forward and be VERY picky....for my coloring if it is blood red it will be stunning, orange/brown will be an easy pass


----------



## Alena21

911snowball said:


> That is good news Alena, I can move forward and be VERY picky....for my coloring if it is blood red it will be stunning, orange/brown will be an easy pass


Same for me and the rest of us me thinks. Takes care of the FOMO hysteria.


----------



## AlexaKate

Got these pic from my SA, the bracelet will be HKD 37300 about usd 4800


----------



## lynne_ross

AlexaKate said:


> Got these pic from my SA, the bracelet will be HKD 37300 about usd 4800
> 
> View attachment 5171238
> 
> 
> View attachment 5171239
> 
> 
> View attachment 5171240


Thanks for sharing. Any pictures of 2 motif earrings? Or price in hkd?


----------



## Yodabest

Is this rumored to be LE or permanen?


----------



## nicole0612

PC1984 said:


> Is this rumored to be LE or permanen?


Permanent, just limited availability (though isn’t everything these days?)


----------



## Yodabest

nicole0612 said:


> Permanent, just limited availability (though isn’t everything these days?)



Thanks. And yeah, seriously


----------



## Ylesiya

I managed to secure a bracelet to be collected on the 1st of September - just decided to risk it and what the hell. My SA said it is so problematic that he does not even know whether he would be able to show the necklace and earrings. At the very least I will show the real bracelet


----------



## AlexaKate

Ylesiya said:


> I managed to secure a bracelet to be collected on the 1st of September - just decided to risk it and what the hell. My SA said it is so problematic that he does not even know whether he would be able to show the necklace and earrings. At the very least I will show the real bracelet


Nice ~~~ I was urged by my SA to pay full or deposit to secure one but knowing color of carnelian varied a lot and I just like bright red shade I turned it down, I was “offered” the lady bug single flying motif a few days earlier which I turned down just by looking at the vid my SA sent me, entirely not the fan when carnelian is orange brown, now she said I need to “queue” again cuz they just hv one such bracelet back in stock….. I mean one ?! Really?!


----------



## AlexaKate

Is it just me or the way the lux market has changed and everyone seem to start copying H selling strategy of us customer being “offered” sth???? Kinda annoying actually -.-


----------



## Ylesiya

Yeah, thankfully I didn't pay any deposit, just gave a verbal confirmation to reserve, so if it doesn't come up with the proper shade of red or has any other defects, I will turn it down like the pair of earrings I refused to buy before.
If I was asked to pay for something I don't even know how it's going to look like, I would have refused. I remember how I was excited about lucky spring collection but was rather disappointed in person and still haven't warmed up to it at all.
My SA says they have a very long waiting list for this collection but I'm nowhere near being excited about it 
I have the same feeling that VCA is adopting this *very limited* strategy which I really don't appreciate.


----------



## lynne_ross

What colour shade are you ladies looking for? I can not decide if I like dark red or lighter/brighter red, either with no brown/orange, for these pieces


----------



## nicole0612

Ylesiya said:


> Yeah, thankfully I didn't pay any deposit, just gave a verbal confirmation to reserve, so if it doesn't come up with the proper shade of red or has any other defects, I will turn it down like the pair of earrings I refused to buy before.
> If I was asked to pay for something I don't even know how it's going to look like, I would have refused. I remember how I was excited about lucky spring collection but was rather disappointed in person and still haven't warmed up to it at all.
> My SA says they have a very long waiting list for this collection but I'm nowhere near being excited about it
> I have the same feeling that VCA is adopting this *very limited* strategy which I really don't appreciate.


The deposit is fully refundable in the USA, so there is not really a problem here. If needed, one can either be refunded, apply the deposit towards another item or wait until another batch comes in with a preferred shade. I do agree that a marketing strategy based on scarcity and SA connections does not feel as fun and lighthearted by any means, but clearly it works. I know for myself even, I desire something more if I know there are not overflowing baskets of the item for sale. That is why even for normal stock they keep most items in a back room with only a small selection on display.


----------



## nicole0612

lynne_ross said:


> What colour shade are you ladies looking for? I can not decide if I like dark red or lighter/brighter red, either with no brown/orange, for these pieces


I want deep blood red with a tinge of ruby. As an unpopular opinion, I also like orange red, but only a bright coral red-orange, not brownish.


----------



## couturequeen

nicole0612 said:


> I want deep blood red with a tinge of ruby. As an unpopular opinion, I also like orange red, but only a bright coral red-orange, not brownish.


I’m the same way! Thankfully got my carnelian piece when options were plentiful.


----------



## 911snowball

I desire the dark blood red also and  agree with nicole that the rg would be wonderful to enhance this shade.  I really don't care for the shade shown in the VCA product shots that have been posted for this new launch so I am trying not to get my hopes up too high. There is  huge variation in the product pics on the website  even on the standard carnelian pieces. 
My SA has known me for years and can basically read my mind at this point so I know she knows exactly what I want.  This is just one of those stones that you need to see in person.  Just a few more days ladies- if the color is right this is going to be a knockout set!

I must admit when the guilloche was first introduced awhile back,  I was a bit slow to warm up to it.  The traditionalist in me resisted the design. But my SA persisted and persuaded me to keep an open mind. I tried on the 10 motif yg  and liked it. My SA smiled and said "wonderful, I knew you would like it but I am not going to let you buy it.   There is something coming that I know you will prefer even more" and that was the  yg alternating pave 20 which I bought and LOVE.   That is why I know I would really enjoy this new limited edition.


----------



## gagabag

The RG metal seems to enhance the orange in the carnelian.


----------



## lisawhit

gagabag said:


> View attachment 5173843
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The RG metal seems to enhance the orange in the carnelian.


I see red


----------



## Alena21

gagabag said:


> View attachment 5173843
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The RG metal seems to enhance the orange in the carnelian.


These pics are more like renderings. They are so enhanced 
that they don't really show the real colour.


----------



## gagabag

lisawhit said:


> I see red





Alena21 said:


> These pics are more like renderings. They are so enhanced
> that they don't really show the real colour.


I wish we can see real life photos soon!


----------



## EpiFanatic

AlexaKate said:


> Is it just me or the way the lux market has changed and everyone seem to start copying H selling strategy of us customer being “offered” sth???? Kinda annoying actually -.-


I don't think it's the same way that H "offers" bags to people.  If a client has a good open relationship with their SA, the SA and the client will discuss pieces that are coming.  People can find out about upcoming pieces from forums like this one.  If a person is interested, they can contact the store and ask to either pay or be put on a waiting list, however it is working now.  But really anyone can do that, and if there is supply, I think VCA will sell it to them.  Generally speaking, VCA does not hoard a ton of pieces, and parcel them out in an exclusive, secretive fashion.  I will admit that I have seen VCA do it for very rare and super limited items, such as the rock crystal pieces and the lapis and pave bracelet, and other lapis pieces.  However, when they do this, those truly are limited pieces.  VCA does not go back and make more on a regular basis to offer on a rare but regular basis.  The caveat is who knows what they would do for you if you're a $500K-$1MM a year customer.  If that is you, I would guess VCA is your personal jeweler and will make whatever you want them to.


----------



## marbella8

nicole0612 said:


> I wonder if they will be numbered like some past LEs. My guess is that it will probably not be limited enough to justify that, but wouldn’t that make it even more fun if so?



I’ve been wondering why they don’t number the newer LEs. I don’t own the alternating lapis and pave or turquoise and pave, but I don’t believe they were numbered, were they? Whereas the ones from over a decade ago were and I loved that.


----------



## nicole0612

marbella8 said:


> I’ve been wondering why they don’t number the newer LEs. I don’t own the alternating lapis and pave or turquoise and pave, but I don’t believe they were numbered, were they? Whereas the ones from over a decade ago were and I loved that.


The Selfridges LE is not numbered, so I would guess the lapis/pave and turquoise/pave may not be. Since a number of members have one or the other perhaps they can weigh in. Actually, the way that I initially found out that the RG guilloche and Carnelian would not be LE was when I asked my SA if they would be numbered (assuming not, but hoping they would be), and that was when she shared that it would not be LE, just limited in production.


----------



## Yodabest

EpiFanatic said:


> I don't think it's the same way that H "offers" bags to people.  If a client has a good open relationship with their SA, the SA and the client will discuss pieces that are coming.  People can find out about upcoming pieces from forums like this one.  If a person is interested, they can contact the store and ask to either pay or be put on a waiting list, however it is working now.  But really anyone can do that, and if there is supply, I think VCA will sell it to them.  Generally speaking, VCA does not hoard a ton of pieces, and parcel them out in an exclusive, secretive fashion.  I will admit that I have seen VCA do it for very rare and super limited items, such as the rock crystal pieces and the lapis and pave bracelet, and other lapis pieces.  However, when they do this, those truly are limited pieces.  VCA does not go back and make more on a regular basis to offer on a rare but regular basis.  The caveat is who knows what they would do for you if you're a $500K-$1MM a year customer.  If that is you, I would guess VCA is your personal jeweler and will make whatever you want them to.



I agree with all of this. Supply is low now, they offer what’s available.


----------



## marbella8

nicole0612 said:


> The Selfridges LE is not numbered, so I would guess the lapis/pave and turquoise/pave may not be. Since a number of members have one or the other perhaps they can weigh in. Actually, the way that I initially found out that the RG guilloche and Carnelian would not be LE was when I asked my SA if they would be numbered (assuming not, but hoping they would be), and that was when she shared that it would not be LE, just limited in production.


Thanks, I appreciate it! I have been curious why the LE aren’t numbered. I saw the hammered and carnelian, it was really special, but alas the hammered gold and carnelian combo didn’t suit my wardrobe.
Like you, I would love to know if the alternating paces in LL and turquoise are numbered.


----------



## hopiko

marbella8 said:


> Thanks, I appreciate it! I have been curious why the LE aren’t numbered. I saw the hammered and carnelian, it was really special, but alas the hammered gold and carnelian combo didn’t suit my wardrobe.
> Like you, I would love to know if the alternating paces in LL and turquoise are numbered.


I have the lapis/pave and I do not believe that it is numbered beyond the usual serial number. The cert was the same as all my other pieces.


----------



## innerpeace85

Saw this on FB group. The 2 motif earrings are


----------



## marbella8

hopiko said:


> I have the lapis/pave and I do not believe that it is numbered beyond the usual serial number. The cert was the same as all my other pieces.



Thanks for letting me know! I appreciate it!


----------



## kath00

Does anyone know the price of the bracelet in the US pelase!


----------



## Frivole88

kath00 said:


> Does anyone know the price of the bracelet in the US pelase!



it's around $4,800 usd


----------



## Alena21

innerpeace85 said:


> Saw this on FB group. The 2 motif earrings are
> 
> View attachment 5174432


I don't like it on this pic with this skin tone at all. Looks like costume jewelry.


----------



## MyHjourney

i think they look stunning  thanks for sharing the picture !


----------



## namida23

I'm so tempted to get the 20 motif necklace. Even if it's not LE and is part of permanent collection, my SA said there are only 2 coming to Australia - who knows when the next allotment would be!


----------



## fashionelite

Here’s a real life pic of the bracelet


----------



## 911snowball

THANK YOU Fashionelite!  I am beyond encouraged and I can say with near certainty I am getting something from this collection.


----------



## gagabag

fashionelite said:


> Here’s a real life pic of the bracelet
> 
> View attachment 5175883


Ooh that looks lovely!


----------



## TankerToad

Alena21 said:


> It will be too garish for the Japanese. I haven't seen too much carnelian in Singapore either although Chinese like red colour. Maybe in China and HK. I think it will be more successful in Australia Europe and the USA.


Isn’t carnelian rose gold = the limited edition Ginza/ The Prince Hotel combo?
Is it the guilloche that you think may make it too garish ?


----------



## TankerToad

Just saw one of the bracelets IRL - a gorgeous bright red- but because of limited production; one won’t be guaranteed the color- so ordering now is a leap of faith regarding color.


----------



## lucky7355

I paid for the bracelet last week with the 5th Avenue store - they said that it was almost sold out in the U.S. a week ago. When I had called Miami they didn’t have any details and couldn’t say whether they wouldn’t even get it.


----------



## Alena21

Today I was able to preview and try all of the items on.  Mixed feelings. I didn't love them, not even sure if I like them. Saw a couple of bracelets , the earrings and a 20 motif necklace. The carnelian makes the RD guilloche a bit dull. YG would have been more striking.  
All the items were different tone of red.Couldn't get a matching set if I wanted to.
Each of the carnelian motif in the 20 necklace was a different colour  and transparency itself. I have never seen them not matching the stones. They had only the one they showed me available so I could not compare it to another one.
There was a difference btw the carnelian motifs of the two earrings as well...


----------



## DS2006

Alena21 said:


> Today I was able to preview and try all of the items on.  Mixed feelings. I didn't love them, not even sure if I like them. Saw a couple of bracelets , the earrings and a 20 motif necklace. The carnelian makes the RD guilloche a bit dull. YG would have been more striking.
> All the items were different tone of red.Couldn't get a matching set if I wanted to.
> Each of the carnelian motif in the 20 necklace was a different colour  and transparency itself. I have never seen them not matching the stones. They had only the one they showed me available so I could not compare it to another one.
> There was a difference btw the carnelian motifs of the two earrings as well...



I honestly like carnelian better in yellow gold, too. Sorry to hear the carnelian was inconsistent in color!


----------



## Alena21

TankerToad said:


> Isn’t carnelian rose gold = the limited edition Ginza/ The Prince Hotel combo?
> Is it the guilloche that you think may make it too garish ?


@TankerToad The LE Magic in RG/Carnelian is in Prince Boutique Hong Kong.. Ginza is LE RG/MOP.
The most popular here (Japan) are muted  pastels.


----------



## BLQ.E

Found this on instagram ❤


----------



## TankerToad

Alena21 said:


> @TankerToad The LE Magic in RG/Carnelian is in Prince Boutique Hong Kong.. Ginza is LE RG/MOP.
> The most popular here (Japan) are muted  pastels.


Ahhhh… ok thank you


----------



## jp824

Here is my prince edition magic rg carnelian along with my rg pave frivole.  I am keeping my fingers crossed that this new launch will work out for me as I really would love to have the earrings and bracelet to match.


----------



## 911snowball

This set is beautiful jp!  Worn together, these must be just incredible. So elegant


----------



## rengb6

*There are real person modeling pics up on the facebook group (not the ones in the picture below)*! Go to the following link and then scroll to the post in the picture below and expand the comments section to see the pictures. I'd post them here, but they are someone's personal pictures.






						Van Cleef and Arpels Buy, Sell, Chat Group | Facebook
					

VCA group is about sharing our love for all things Van Cleef.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## nycmamaofone

rengb6 said:


> *There are real person modeling pics up on the facebook group (not the ones in the picture below)*! Go to the following link and then scroll to the post in the picture below and expand the comments section to see the pictures. I'd post them here, but they are someone's personal pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Van Cleef and Arpels Buy, Sell, Chat Group | Facebook
> 
> 
> VCA group is about sharing our love for all things Van Cleef.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5177190


I saw this post too. The carnelian looked very orange to me. I’m definitely passing on this collection.


----------



## hopiko

TankerToad said:


> Just saw one of the bracelets IRL - a gorgeous bright red- but because of limited production; one won’t be guaranteed the color- so ordering now is a leap of faith regarding color.


So exciting!  Are you going to get it?  I am for sure!!!!  Can't wait to see what you get


----------



## TankerToad

hopiko said:


> So exciting!  Are you going to get it?  I am for sure!!!!  Can't wait to see what you get


Yes I’ve ordered and put down my deposit - my SA says next week is arrival - I’m hoping that mine will look like the sample I was shown.
Ordered both earrings and bracelet.
Hope we both end up with beauties.
Very exciting !!


----------



## Alena21

Went to preview today again this time with a couple of friends. One important thing to note : it is Aging if you have tan skin or yellow undertones. Especially the earrings or if you loop it twice and wear it close to your face.


----------



## Obsessed_girl

I just came from the boutique, they told me they have a list for the people who will view it from the main administration. Even i cant have a look ,


----------



## Ylesiya

Earrings!


----------



## fluffywings21

Obsessed_girl said:


> I just came from the boutique, they told me they have a list for the people who will view it from the main administration. Even i cant have a look ,


I was also told that i am not allowed to purchase the earrings I requested because the manager has allocated the pieces to other clients.


----------



## 8seventeen19

fluffywings21 said:


> I was also told that i am not allowed to purchase the earrings I requested because the manager has allocated the pieces to other clients.


I figured this would happen. I had a convo with my SA a few weeks back and he was saying he had a meeting with the SM on who was to get their pieces. Sounds very H like.


----------



## MyHjourney

fluffywings21 said:


> I was also told that i am not allowed to purchase the earrings I requested because the manager has allocated the pieces to other clients.


Same for me! But I was allocated a bracelet haha. Owell let’s see how fast they restock!


----------



## lucky7355

MyHjourney said:


> Same for me! But I was allocated a bracelet haha. Owell let’s see how fast they restock!



Was there a comment earlier that VCA wasn’t planning to restock this line because it was limited edition? I wonder how accurate that might be. I’ve also been allocated a bracelet.


----------



## nicole0612

lucky7355 said:


> Was there a comment earlier that VCA wasn’t planning to restock this line because it was limited edition? I wonder how accurate that might be. I’ve also been allocated a bracelet.


It is not limited edition from what I’ve  been told, just limited stock, so it is more an issue of timing and if we like the shades available to choose from. I am trying to decide now how open I am to color options, considering my color preferences vs the unknown wait time if I pass on this round of options (I am getting the 5 and 20), but it is coming from a boutique across the country so I have to go by photos and my SA’s description.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Every picture I’ve seen looks like YG, not RG. I’m curious if anyone can confirm.


----------



## lynne_ross

nycmamaofone said:


> Every picture I’ve seen looks like YG, not RG. I’m curious if anyone can confirm.


It is for sure rg.


----------



## DS2006

If in my dreams I was a VCA VIP, I'd certainly appreciate the perk of being offered limited edition or limited supply items first. I really have no problem with that. After that, it should be first come (or first paid!), first served. I was incredibly lucky to have a friend who connected me with a SA in Paris when there was an extra lapis bracelet available. So sometimes anyone can have a little luck from the clovers!

(In this case, I won't be waiting in line because it is not a combination that I really love (on me). And I won't buy a limited item just because it's limited, because there are too many other things I really DO love!)


----------



## Alena21

Ylesiya said:


> Earrings!
> View attachment 5180178


There is a stain in the middle of the earring on the right in the pic.  One must watch out for this. It is a common defect in carnelian.


----------



## Alena21

Here you are some photos


----------



## Ylesiya

Alena21 said:


> There is a stain in the middle of the earring on the right in the pic.  One must watch out for this. It is a common defect in carnelian.



There are actually 3 defects I can see in this photo - lighter parts on the edges of carnelian and that dark stain. I asked the SA about them, but he had no clue, only saying hopefully it is only lighting issue as only one photo was available.

I check the items super thoroughly these days after my experience with the MOP earrings. Very sad VCA passes such quality items at such a price tag.


----------



## Alena21

Compared with YG guilloche. If you have YG guilloche and a carnelian bracelet I don't think you need this.


----------



## Alena21

Ylesiya said:


> There are actually 3 defects I can see in this photo - lighter parts on the edges of carnelian and that dark stain. I asked the SA about them, but he had no clue, only saying hopefully it is only lighting issue as only one photo was available.
> 
> I check the items super thoroughly these days after my experience with the MOP earrings. Very sad VCA passes such quality items at such a price tag.


The oil like looking stain is there to stay..the rest might be finger prints


----------



## gagabag

Alena21 said:


> Here you are some photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5180679
> View attachment 5180680
> View attachment 5180681


Yikes! The earrings are calling me! Have you seen them @Alena21? Does it look PG irl?


----------



## Alena21

gagabag said:


> Yikes! The earrings are calling me! Have you seen them @Alena21? Does it look PG irl?


Yes on me it looks very pink but the shade of carnelian is too dark and brown... they looked old on me..Hahaha


----------



## gagabag

Alena21 said:


> Yes on me it looks very pink but the shade of carnelian is too dark and brown... they looked old on me..Hahaha


Thanks! That’s what I’m worried about, plus too much PG traditionally does not look good on me…. Will just have to wait and see if I like it on me


----------



## Alena21

It came down to these two. The one on the left had more orange. The burgundy makes the gold look more pink the scarlet red makes the gold look more orange. I liked the former for my complexion. The white smudges are fingerprints.


----------



## sarah7487

Got my bracelet this morning and I manage to get one with lipstick red. Took a pic against my Asian yellow skin for reference. I must say it’s way more beautiful in real life compared to the pictures. ❤️


----------



## lynne_ross

sarah7487 said:


> Got my bracelet this morning and I manage to get one with lipstick red. Took a pic against my Asian yellow skin for reference. I must say it’s way more beautiful in real life compared to the pictures. ❤


Wow that is a beautiful red!


----------



## sarah7487

Yes! It really is beautiful; I think one of the best red I have seen in VCA carnelian creations


----------



## Ylesiya

Mine came out more like blood red. Photo in horrible boutique lighting)))


----------



## Alena21

Ylesiya said:


> Mine came out more like blood red. Photo in horrible boutique lighting)))
> View attachment 5180757


Not bad. How does it look on your hand.


----------



## Alena21

This is mine in natural light. The light in the boutique is a bit tricky.


----------



## gagabag

Alena21 said:


> This is mine in natural light. The light in the boutique is a bit tricky.
> 
> View attachment 5180763


It looks yellow! OMG I am in trouble


----------



## Alena21

gagabag said:


> It looks yellow! OMG I am in trouble


It is from your screen especially if you have an iPhone.  I promise you it is VERY Pink.


----------



## Frivole88

imo, all of you ladies got the beautiful carnelian reds.


----------



## Alena21

kristinlorraine said:


> imo, all of you ladies got the beautiful carnelian reds.


You are so sweet.  Thank you


----------



## Ylesiya

Alena21 said:


> Not bad. How does it look on your hand.



Still on my way home, here are few quick shots in natural light in different lighting. 
All carnelian clovers are the same shade, just showing how differently it looks in direct sun and in the shadow.


----------



## Alena21

Ylesiya said:


> Still on my way home, here are few quick shots in natural light in different lighting.
> All carnelian clovers are the same shade, just showing how differently it looks in direct sun and in the shadow.
> View attachment 5180824
> 
> View attachment 5180825


Lovely


----------



## Ylesiya

Official images


----------



## Obsessed_girl

Hi , i need help please , i went to see the bracelet but i ended up by puting a deposit for the tiger eye and carnelian 6 motife necklace , 
Im missing the necklace in my collection , i have ring both of the bracelet vintage and the magic. 
i heard it is rare to get the necklace.
What i do ? Should i buy the necklace or the bracelet, is this collection will be permanent?


----------



## BigAkoya

sarah7487 said:


> Got my bracelet this morning and I manage to get one with lipstick red. Took a pic against my Asian yellow skin for reference. I must say it’s way more beautiful in real life compared to the pictures. ❤


This is the most beautiful red I've seen.  Most have an orange or brown tint.  Yours is just perfect. 
Congratulations!


----------



## LuckyMe14

sarah7487 said:


> Got my bracelet this morning and I manage to get one with lipstick red. Took a pic against my Asian yellow skin for reference. I must say it’s way more beautiful in real life compared to the pictures. ❤


This is the best red I have seen!! Enjoy your beautiful bracelet!


----------



## MyDogTink

Obsessed_girl said:


> Hi , i need help please , i went to see the bracelet but i ended up by puting a deposit for the tiger eye and carnelian 6 motife necklace ,
> Im missing the necklace in my collection , i have ring both of the bracelet vintage and the magic.
> i heard it is rare to get the necklace.
> What i do ? Should i buy the necklace or the bracelet, is this collection will be permanent?


I love that necklace but in general, the 6 motif necklace is my favorite. I think it’s a VCA piece that you don’t see worn often and it is a lariat style. That combo has been on my wishlist for a long time but I never pulled the trigger. I say go for it.


----------



## BigAkoya

Obsessed_girl said:


> Hi , i need help please , i went to see the bracelet but i ended up by puting a deposit for the tiger eye and carnelian 6 motife necklace ,
> Im missing the necklace in my collection , i have ring both of the bracelet vintage and the magic.
> i heard it is rare to get the necklace.
> What i do ? Should i buy the necklace or the bracelet, is this collection will be permanent?


My opinion... for sure you should get the necklace.  It's a striking piece, and not everyone has it.  The 6 motif necklace is beautiful.
This new bracelet is nice, but in the end, it's just another bracelet combo.  I would not let the hype of this new collection nor this thread steer you different.

Also, my opinion... if you were to get a second bracelet in the future, I would not get this new carnelian combo bracelet.
I would get a tiger eye five motif and wear it with your carnelian.  It would look stunning with your 6 motif tiger eye/carnelian.  For me, for a bracelet, I prefer all five of the motifs to be the same.  It makes the bracelet really pop, especially in a bold color such a carnelian.

For sure though... get the necklace!  Gorgeous and different (I like the 16 motif also). 
Just my two cents... I hope this helps.


----------



## TankerToad

Obsessed_girl said:


> Hi , i need help please , i went to see the bracelet but i ended up by puting a deposit for the tiger eye and carnelian 6 motife necklace ,
> Im missing the necklace in my collection , i have ring both of the bracelet vintage and the magic.
> i heard it is rare to get the necklace.
> What i do ? Should i buy the necklace or the bracelet, is this collection will be permanent?


When your 6 motif arrives be sure you love the stones - it’s a spectacular necklace but both stones can have a lot a variation - I think you made the right choice 
This new collection will be re stocked next year I’m told - you could add these newer pieces later if you wanted to .


----------



## Alena21

Here is a better close up for comparison with YG guilloche.  The true colour of RG shows better.


----------



## glitzgal97

sarah7487 said:


> Got my bracelet this morning and I manage to get one with lipstick red. Took a pic against my Asian yellow skin for reference. I must say it’s way more beautiful in real life compared to the pictures. ❤


Great looking red!!!


----------



## sarah7487

thank u everyone for your lovely words! 



BigAkoya said:


> This is the most beautiful red I've seen.  Most have an orange or brown tint.  Yours is just perfect.
> Congratulations!





LuckyMe14 said:


> This is the best red I have seen!! Enjoy your beautiful bracelet!





glitzgal97 said:


> Great looking red!!!


----------



## Yodabest

Obsessed_girl said:


> Hi , i need help please , i went to see the bracelet but i ended up by puting a deposit for the tiger eye and carnelian 6 motife necklace ,
> Im missing the necklace in my collection , i have ring both of the bracelet vintage and the magic.
> i heard it is rare to get the necklace.
> What i do ? Should i buy the necklace or the bracelet, is this collection will be permanent?



I tried this necklace and it’s BEAUTIFUL! I ended up getting the yellow gold with mother of pearl and onyx. I thought for me it was more versatile. I think you will be very happy with that necklace, it’s a gorgeous piece in either color!


----------



## Obsessed_girl

BigAkoya said:


> My opinion... for sure you should get the necklace.  It's a striking piece, and not everyone has it.  The 6 motif necklace is beautiful.
> This new bracelet is nice, but in the end, it's just another bracelet combo.  I would not let the hype of this new collection nor this thread steer you different.
> 
> Also, my opinion... if you were to get a second bracelet in the future, I would not get this new carnelian combo bracelet.
> I would get a tiger eye five motif and wear it with your carnelian.  It would look stunning with your 6 motif tiger eye/carnelian.  For me, for a bracelet, I prefer all five of the motifs to be the same.  It makes the bracelet really pop, especially in a bold color such a carnelian.
> 
> For sure though... get the necklace!  Gorgeous and different (I like the 16 motif also).
> Just my two cents... I hope this helps.



thank you for your opinion, i will go for it and buy the necklace . I already have the vintage bracelet ( without stone) and have carnelian and the magic bracelet. I think i have enough bracelet combo


----------



## Obsessed_girl

PC1984 said:


> I tried this necklace and it’s BEAUTIFUL! I ended up getting the yellow gold with mother of pearl and onyx. I thought for me it was more versatile. I think you will be very happy with that necklace, it’s a gorgeous piece in either color!


Your necklace is so beautiful because of the bright colors .  Im feeling confident about my purchase after reading yours opinion


----------



## Yodabest

Obsessed_girl said:


> Your necklace is so beautiful because of the bright colors .  Im feeling confident about my purchase after reading yours opinion



Post pics when you receive it!!!


----------



## Obsessed_girl

Here is a photo of today’s trip to vca ,


----------



## nicole0612

I got the necklace and bracelet, they were all reserved at this boutique, so I’m glad I preordered my set. There were 3 bracelets to choose from, but only one necklace, so I hope I like it when it arrives, as the boutique is located across the country from me so I could not see them in person. My SA said it was “dark red and *almost* pure red”, but there were no choices for the necklace and no more coming in the forseeable future (though they will come eventually). They seem extremely busy! It seems like a lot of people across the country are buying from this release.


----------



## rengb6

I'll be purchasing a bracelet as a combined 30th birthday, graduated medical school, 15 year (dating) anniversary with my husband present!  These are the choices I was given. I'm leaning towards the middle one!


----------



## hopiko

Picked up a 5 and a 20 motif!  I also tried the earrings which are gorgeous but too impractical for me.  It is a really beautiful collection!  Here is a picture of the 20 motif but the lighting is horrible and doesn’t do it justice…it is a true, deep red.  The bracelet is being sized but is a perfect match.


----------



## glamourbag

hopiko said:


> Picked up a 5 and a 20 motif!  I also tried the earrings which are gorgeous but too impractical for me.  It is a really beautiful collection!  Here is a picture of the 20 motif but the lighting is horrible and doesn’t do it justice…it is a true, deep red.  The bracelet is being sized but is a perfect match.


Congratulations. This is stunning. I have to say I was tempted when I was sent the pics from my SA for the 20 and bracelet but I need to stay on track and not get distracted from my original Wishlist otherwise Ill be all over the place. This, however, is making me second guess my decision. The red looks really good, not brown toned!


----------



## lynne_ross

glamourbag said:


> Congratulations. This is stunning. I have to say I was tempted when I was sent the pics from my SA for the 20 and bracelet but I need to stay on track and not get distracted from my original Wishlist otherwise Ill be all over the place. This, however, is making me second guess my decision. The red looks really good, not brown toned!


Me too! I was tempted by the earrings but once I saw were too dark I passed. I need to stick to my already long list. If I find a light bright red later than maybe…


----------



## glamourbag

lynne_ross said:


> Me too! I was tempted by the earrings but once I saw were too dark I passed. I need to stick to my already long list. If I find a light bright red later than maybe…


100%! Eyes on the prize(s)


----------



## Yodabest

rengb6 said:


> I'll be purchasing a bracelet as a combined 30th birthday, graduated medical school, 15 year (dating) anniversary with my husband present!  These are the choices I was given. I'm leaning towards the middle one!
> View attachment 5181429



Congratulations and happy birthday! I like the middle one best as well. Not sure if it’s the lighting but the top seems lighter and bottom seems darker. Middle looks just right!


----------



## moki96818

does anyone have a sa that has a bracelet for sale.  i really want one and am ready to buy.


----------



## rengb6

moki96818 said:


> does anyone have a sa that has a bracelet for sale.  i really want one and am ready to buy.



I PM'ed you with contact info for mine, good luck!


----------



## MsRuckus

rengb6 said:


> I PM'ed you with contact info for mine, good luck!


sames


----------



## shoprgrl

rengb6 said:


> I PM'ed you with contact info for mine, good luck!


Can you PM yours also?


----------



## moki96818

Mahalo to the two lovelies for the quick response.  i’ve already purchased it!  She told me she had 3 bracelets left and she thinks it will be gone by tmrw.


----------



## moki96818

ps it helped that i already had a profile set up


----------



## MsRuckus

moki96818 said:


> ps it helped that i already had a profile set up


I am so happy for you!  I love her!  This launch and the earrings especially made me certain in something that has been in my head and heart forever and so she just placed the order for me the other day for the Lucky MOP alhambra and tiger eye butterfly earrings. Swoon!


----------



## Alena21

hopiko said:


> Picked up a 5 and a 20 motif!  I also tried the earrings which are gorgeous but too impractical for me.  It is a really beautiful collection!  Here is a picture of the 20 motif but the lighting is horrible and doesn’t do it justice…it is a true, deep red.  The bracelet is being sized but is a perfect match.


Congratulations! Great piece with uniform colour throughout. Not like the one I saw


----------



## Skylover

Hi all, how do I select the right piece? What are the things I shld look out for? First time buying a carnelian piece


----------



## Alena21

Skylover said:


> Hi all, how do I select the right piece? What are the things I shld look out for? First time buying a carnelian piece


No rules- just pick the colour that suits your skin tone the most. One doesn't fit all.


----------



## eternallove4bag

hopiko said:


> Picked up a 5 and a 20 motif!  I also tried the earrings which are gorgeous but too impractical for me.  It is a really beautiful collection!  Here is a picture of the 20 motif but the lighting is horrible and doesn’t do it justice…it is a true, deep red.  The bracelet is being sized but is a perfect match.


Congratulations! I tried these at the store and they are stunning!


----------



## eternallove4bag

@glamourbag @lynne_ross I was just as tempted but I am trying to keep my eyes on the prize too! I have one other piece waiting for me to be picked up this month and I don’t want to get waylaid. God help our resolutions


----------



## Skylover

I bought it!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Had the opportunity to try out the bee pieces at my store earlier this week. Super pretty but I need to focus on my WL item so it was a pass for me.
Huge congrats to everyone who purchased theirs.


----------



## innerpeace85

eternallove4bag said:


> Had the opportunity to try out the bee pieces at my store earlier this week. Super pretty but I need to focus on my WL item so it was a pass for me.
> Huge congrats to everyone who purchased theirs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5181938
> View attachment 5181939
> View attachment 5181940
> View attachment 5181941


Gosh that 2 motif on you is 
Congrats to everyone who purchased from this launch!


----------



## eternallove4bag

innerpeace85 said:


> Gosh that 2 motif on you is
> Congrats to everyone who purchased from this launch!


I think I need to add at least one 2 motif to my collection


----------



## Alena21

eternallove4bag said:


> Had the opportunity to try out the bee pieces at my store earlier this week. Super pretty but I need to focus on my WL item so it was a pass for me.
> Huge congrats to everyone who purchased theirs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5181938
> View attachment 5181939
> View attachment 5181940
> View attachment 5181941


I like the blue/purple tones of  these. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Isabelle_ann

Alena21 said:


> This is mine in natural light. The light in the boutique is a bit tricky.
> 
> View attachment 5180763


This is so beautiful. Is the watch rose gold too?


----------



## Alena21

Isabelle_ann said:


> This is so beautiful. Is the watch rose gold too?


Thank you!
It is but Chopard RG is less pink.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Alena21 said:


> I like the blue/purple tones of  these. Thanks for sharing!


Thank you


----------



## lucky7355

MyHjourney said:


> Same for me! But I was allocated a bracelet haha. Owell let’s see how fast they restock!



My SA told me they didn’t expect to see the line restocked until next year because of the limited production capacity they have.

They’re shipping mine out today and I should get it tomorrow! Totally forgot about asking for pictures because we had such a fun chat - I guess it will be a surprise so fingers crossed it suits me. 

The FedEx notification said it was two 1lb packages - has anyone else gotten two packages from a boutique when they only ordered one thing? Very curious what the second package is even though it arrives tomorrow. Do they ship the paperwork separately?


----------



## lucky7355

eternallove4bag said:


> Had the opportunity to try out the bee pieces at my store earlier this week. Super pretty but I need to focus on my WL item so it was a pass for me.
> Huge congrats to everyone who purchased theirs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5181938
> View attachment 5181939
> View attachment 5181940
> View attachment 5181941



Wow, the necklace is totally a STATEMENT.


----------



## nicole0612

lucky7355 said:


> My SA told me they didn’t expect to see the line restocked until next year because of the limited production capacity they have.
> 
> They’re shipping mine out today and I should get it tomorrow! Totally forgot about asking for pictures because we had such a fun chat - I guess it will be a surprise so fingers crossed it suits me.
> 
> The FedEx notification said it was two 1lb packages - has anyone else gotten two packages from a boutique when they only ordered one thing? Very curious what the second package is even though it arrives tomorrow. Do they ship the paperwork separately?



I hope you love you love yours when it arrives! Mine is being shipped also. The paperwork always comes in the same package for my purchases.


----------



## lucky7355

nicole0612 said:


> I hope you love you love yours when it arrives! Mine is being shipped also. The paperwork always comes in the same package for my purchases.



Thank you so much! Maybe they send me a little something special like chocolates. I guess I’ll have to wait until tomorrow. My SA is on vacation now and I can wait.


----------



## nicole0612

lucky7355 said:


> Thank you so much! Maybe they send me a little something special like chocolates. I guess I’ll have to wait until tomorrow. My SA is on vacation now and I can wait.


Maybe!


----------



## 911snowball

nicole, so excited for you!  I had reserved the necklace and earrings. I purchased only the earrings (perfect color) but the necklace did not have the color I had hoped for.  My SA knew I would be disappointed as she knows exactly what I want  but has promised to find me one eventually!  I definitely want to add it to my collection- It is a stunning piece.


----------



## eternallove4bag

lucky7355 said:


> Wow, the necklace is totally a STATEMENT.


It’s stunning! I am living vicariously through anyone getting these beautiful pieces.


----------



## nicole0612

911snowball said:


> nicole, so excited for you!  I had reserved the necklace and earrings. I purchased only the earrings (perfect color) but the necklace did not have the color I had hoped for.  My SA knew I would be disappointed as she knows exactly what I want  but has promised to find me one eventually!  I definitely want to add it to my collection- It is a stunning piece.



Thank you Snowball. It will arrive tomorrow! I am hoping dearly for a pretty shade of red, but if not, I am hoping that I have the discipline to hold out for the next shipment, whenever that may be. I am thrilled for you that you were able to take home earrings with the perfect shade of red. The exact color is so important right next to the face.


----------



## innerpeace85

911snowball said:


> nicole, so excited for you!  I had reserved the necklace and earrings. I purchased only the earrings (perfect color) but the necklace did not have the color I had hoped for.  My SA knew I would be disappointed as she knows exactly what I want  but has promised to find me one eventually!  I definitely want to add it to my collection- It is a stunning piece.


Congrats on the purchases @nicole0612 and @911snowball 911snowball please share mod shots so the earrings.


----------



## hopiko

Glitch


----------



## hopiko

Hi, I thought I would share some a modeling shot of the necklace doubled-up.  Please forgive my simple tee- I am off from work today!  I hope I can enable some as I think that this necklace is really beautiful (horrible pictures not withstanding!!)  

Picture was taken in daylight!


----------



## TankerToad

Very happy with my set as well- will have it in hand next week
Congrats to all!!


----------



## TankerToad

Love!!!
This is perfection ❤️


----------



## innerpeace85

hopiko said:


> Hi, I thought I would share some a modeling shot of the necklace doubled up.  Please forgive my simple tee!  I hope I can enable some as I think that this necklace is really beautiful (horrible pictures not withstanding!!)  Picture in daylight


Stunning!


----------



## TankerToad

Campaign


----------



## 911snowball

hopiko, your necklace is amazing. Perfect!


----------



## pixiesparkle

911snowball said:


> nicole, so excited for you!  I had reserved the necklace and earrings. I purchased only the earrings (perfect color) but the necklace did not have the color I had hoped for.  My SA knew I would be disappointed as she knows exactly what I want  but has promised to find me one eventually!  I definitely want to add it to my collection- It is a stunning piece.


Congrats Snowball! Please share pics of your earrings and modelling pic when you have a chance ☺️



hopiko said:


> Hi, I thought I would share some a modeling shot of the necklace doubled up.  Please forgive my simple tee!  I hope I can enable some as I think that this necklace is really beautiful (horrible pictures not withstanding!!)  Picture in daylight


Such a pretty red and this 20 motifs suit you perfectly ✨


----------



## hopiko

TankerToad said:


> Love!!!
> This is perfection ❤


Can't wait to see your modeling shots!  The earrings are STUNNING!!!!


----------



## hopiko

911snowball said:


> hopiko, your necklace is amazing. Perfect!


Thank you!  I have always been in awe of your pave/guilloche beauty!  Like you, my SA knows what I like and grabbed this one for me immediately!  I was lucky enough to get a bracelet that is a perfect match!  Just the right tone of red without brown or orange!  I hope your arrives to you soon!  In the meantime, your pave beauty will have to suffice!


----------



## hopiko

pixiesparkle said:


> Congrats Snowball! Please share pics of your earrings and modelling pic when you have a chance ☺
> 
> 
> Such a pretty red and this 20 motifs suit you perfectly ✨


Thank you!  I am so happy with the look and the color of the RG and Carnelian!


----------



## Alena21

hopiko said:


> Hi, I thought I would share some a modeling shot of the necklace doubled-up.  Please forgive my simple tee- I am off from work today!  I hope I can enable some as I think that this necklace is really beautiful (horrible pictures not withstanding!!)
> 
> Picture was taken in daylight!
> 
> View attachment 5183127


Lovely colour! Congrats!


----------



## 911snowball

Thank you hopiko.  Your necklace is EXACTLY the color I had hoped for- the earrings were this shade but the necklace  had that tinge of
brown that absolutely killed it for me. 
I wear my necklaces with plain tee's all the time- I love the way your carnelian looks against the black. Gray and black are the  mainstays of my winter wardrobe- this necklace will add  wonderful color to so many outfits.  Enjoy and congrats again!


----------



## lynne_ross

hopiko said:


> Hi, I thought I would share some a modeling shot of the necklace doubled-up.  Please forgive my simple tee- I am off from work today!  I hope I can enable some as I think that this necklace is really beautiful (horrible pictures not withstanding!!)
> 
> Picture was taken in daylight!
> 
> View attachment 5183127


I think I love this even more doubled. Yours is a beautiful colour. Congrats.


----------



## Alena21

Last month while I was travelling I was able to find the perfect Lucky Spring  carnelian ladybugs colour necklace and now the RG G/carnelian bracelet matches it to perfection. Spring meets Fall.


----------



## lucky7355

My bracelet arrived today! And I got little chocolates. 

I was definitely nervous about the carnelian color since I bought sight unseen and hoped it would be something that suited me and I think it hits the mark! It’s a dark burgundy red while on but it seems to be a true red when held to the light.  It’s very complimentary of my skin tone.


----------



## gagabag

Congrats to all who got their dreamy pieces! Loving all the photos!
I’m trying extremely hard exercising self control against starting a VCA RG collection


----------



## moki96818

I bought one sight unseen a few days ago.  Someone was gracious enough to provide me with their sa info and I cannot wait.   I love yours.  Congrats 





lucky7355 said:


> My bracelet arrived today! And I got little chocolates.
> 
> I was definitely nervous about the carnelian color since I bought sight unseen and hoped it would be something that suited me and I think it hits the mark! It’s a dark burgundy red while on but it seems to be a true red when held to the light.  It’s very complimentary of my skin tone.
> 
> View attachment 5184450
> View attachment 5184452
> View attachment 5184459
> View attachment 5184460
> 
> 
> View attachment 5184463


----------



## lynne_ross

lucky7355 said:


> My bracelet arrived today! And I got little chocolates.
> 
> I was definitely nervous about the carnelian color since I bought sight unseen and hoped it would be something that suited me and I think it hits the mark! It’s a dark burgundy red while on but it seems to be a true red when held to the light.  It’s very complimentary of my skin tone.
> 
> View attachment 5184450
> View attachment 5184452
> View attachment 5184459
> View attachment 5184460
> 
> 
> View attachment 5184463


This looks beautiful on you.


----------



## lynne_ross

gagabag said:


> Congrats to all who got their dreamy pieces! Loving all the photos!
> I’m trying extremely hard exercising self control against starting a VCA RG collection


Haha me too..though there is one piece already on my list.


----------



## nicole0612

My set arrived today. I think I love the necklace, it seems to be more of a dark true red, and I love 20s. I would love for it to be even more cool-cherry red, but I am happy with the dark true-red. The bracelet has a little bit more burgundy undertones, though it becomes more red held against the light, so I am unsure. I am thinking about it. A friend made an excellent point that the color of the bracelet is more important because you will be looking down at it frequently, and also I think you can bring out different tones in the necklace easier based on what you wear, while the bracelet is right on the skin.


----------



## lucky7355

nicole0612 said:


> My set arrived today. I think I love the necklace, it seems to be more of a dark true red, and I love 20s. I would love for it to be even more cool-cherry red, but I am happy with the dark true-red. The bracelet has a little bit more burgundy undertones, though it becomes more red held against the light, so I am unsure. I am thinking about it. A friend made an excellent point that the color of the bracelet is more important because you will be looking down at it frequently, and also I think you can bring out different tones in the necklace easier based on what you wear, while the bracelet is right on the skin.



I may have to splurge on the necklace when they restock next year. 

I would definitely take some time to see the bracelet in different lighting, but you’re right that the bracelet is what YOU will really be seeing everyday and it’s something you should love.


----------



## Yodabest

Anyone have experience stacking a guilloche bracelet with the Cartier love? I’m thinking of getting the bracelet from this collection but nervous that it will cause scratches on the love. Also how does Guilloche tend to hold up? Would this bracelet look new in 5 years with regular wear?


----------



## pixiesparkle

lucky7355 said:


> My bracelet arrived today! And I got little chocolates.
> 
> I was definitely nervous about the carnelian color since I bought sight unseen and hoped it would be something that suited me and I think it hits the mark! It’s a dark burgundy red while on but it seems to be a true red when held to the light.  It’s very complimentary of my skin tone.
> 
> View attachment 5184450
> View attachment 5184452
> View attachment 5184459
> View attachment 5184460
> 
> 
> View attachment 5184463


Congrats on your new carnelian bracelet. I think mine is a very similar shade to yours based on your photos ☺️


----------



## Alena21

nicole0612 said:


> My set arrived today. I think I love the necklace, it seems to be more of a dark true red, and I love 20s. I would love for it to be even more cool-cherry red, but I am happy with the dark true-red. The bracelet has a little bit more burgundy undertones, though it becomes more red held against the light, so I am unsure. I am thinking about it. A friend made an excellent point that the color of the bracelet is more important because you will be looking down at it frequently, and also I think you can bring out different tones in the necklace easier based on what you wear, while the bracelet is right on the skin.


Both are very pretty! Congratulations!


----------



## nicole0612

Alena21 said:


> Both are very pretty! Congratulations!


Thank you! I will look at them again in natural light if the sun comes out tomorrow. That should help. Of course when I went out today my eye was attracted to everything that was a shade of red, trying to decide which I liked most and least. Then I realized that my brain would normally just process every shade as “red”, not burgundy-red, brick-red, RougeH-red, Lipstick red, Cherry red, Strawberry red etc, but I am trying to dissect the exact undertone in my pieces to evaluate if I love them or not. I will look at them again tomorrow with fresh eyes!


----------



## nicole0612

lucky7355 said:


> I may have to splurge on the necklace when they restock next year.
> 
> I would definitely take some time to see the bracelet in different lighting, but you’re right that the bracelet is what YOU will really be seeing everyday and it’s something you should love.


Thank you, yes I think the necklace is really pretty, and oddly I find that I do like that it is symmetrical (equal motifs of each). I will take a fresh look tomorrow in daylight and an open mind


----------



## songan

I like this matching set.


----------



## charchar888

I think a 10 motif RG guilloche will look beautiful


----------



## lucky7355

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you, yes I think the necklace is really pretty, and oddly I find that I do like that it is symmetrical (equal motifs of each). I will take a fresh look tomorrow in daylight and an open mind



I would love to see more pics then too!


----------



## Alena21

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! I will look at them again in natural light if the sun comes out tomorrow. That should help. Of course when I went out today my eye was attracted to everything that was a shade of red, trying to decide which I liked most and least. Then I realized that my brain would normally just process every shade as “red”, not burgundy-red, brick-red, RougeH-red, Lipstick red, Cherry red, Strawberry red etc, but I am trying to dissect the exact undertone in my pieces to evaluate if I love them or not. I will look at them again tomorrow with fresh eyes!


@nicole0612   Compare it with the carnelian that you already have please.   I love the blue tones of it.  I'd love to see how it compares to the new launch!


----------



## nicole0612

lucky7355 said:


> I would love to see more pics then too!


Knowing myself, I’m sure that I will take more photos so that I can analyze them more than I should!


----------



## nicole0612

I had been trying to think of something non-subjective for the color red I was hoping for. I even thought about H colors, but then I would have to specify in what leather…and I think I would lose most people there (probably the only people who would follow would be other members here, but my kind SA would certainly not). Right next to my VCA boxes all along was the perfect well-known red. I would say that my pieces are slightly deeper red, certainly within the realm of what I asked for. I do think there is a tint of burgundy, but she said she chose the bracelet with the most minimal hint brown they had in the store (the necklace was too limited to choose, it was just this one, the only reason I even got this was that I reserved it so early on). When held up to the light, they do look true red. Part of me wants to hold out for a hypothetical even “truer” red, or a blue-red/cherry red, but the other part of me knows that if I did not know there was a possibility of choice (if it was a discontinued piece, for example) and was just presented with these pieces I would be thrilled and love them.


----------



## nicole0612

This is mostly for @snowball. It’s pretty next to red, but look at the color popping next to white! I remember you saying you would like to wear the necklace with a white tee!


----------



## jwilli

Zürich VCA store has a set (earrings and bracelet) just in incase anyone in Switzerland wants it. I tried on the earrings but they felt like they were sitting forward  with the weight.


----------



## lynne_ross

It is a beautiful red from pictures. 


nicole0612 said:


> This is mostly for @snowball. It’s pretty next to red, but look at the color popping next to white! I remember you saying you would like to wear the necklace with a white tee!


----------



## gagabag

I agree! They look gorgeous red @nicole0612


----------



## chiaoapple

hopiko said:


> Hi, I thought I would share some a modeling shot of the necklace doubled-up.  Please forgive my simple tee- I am off from work today!  I hope I can enable some as I think that this necklace is really beautiful (horrible pictures not withstanding!!)
> 
> Picture was taken in daylight!
> 
> View attachment 5183127



I love this doubled up on you! Definitely looks fresh and fun. Congrats on snagging one!


----------



## TankerToad

nicole0612 said:


> I had been trying to think of something non-subjective for the color red I was hoping for. I even thought about H colors, but then I would have to specify in what leather…and I think I would lose most people there (probably the only people who would follow would be other members here, but my kind SA would certainly not). Right next to my VCA boxes all along was the perfect well-known red. I would say that my pieces are slightly deeper red, certainly within the realm of what I asked for. I do think there is a tint of burgundy, but she said she chose the bracelet with the most minimal hint brown they had in the store (the necklace was too limited to choose, it was just this one, the only reason I even got this was that I reserved it so early on). When held up to the light, they do look true red. Part of me wants to hold out for a hypothetical even “truer” red, or a blue-red/cherry red, but the other part of me knows that if I did not know there was a possibility of choice (if it was a discontinued piece, for example) and was just presented with these pieces I would be thrilled and love them.


Beautiful 
I think the darker red of your set reads rich and regal- but do you feel you are trying to talk yourself into loving it? Perhaps you will grow to love it over time but maybe there should be that initial thrill? I think our @snowball says she knows when she loves something because her Apple Watch registers a faster heartbeat.
Your set is magnificent - but if it doesn’t delight you maybe there would be something you love more?


----------



## TankerToad

nicole0612 said:


> This is mostly for @snowball. It’s pretty next to red, but look at the color popping next to white! I remember you saying you would like to wear the necklace with a white tee!


Ahhh love - I buy my jewelry for my clothes- and this is an excellent combo- but again you need feel the love ❤️


----------



## Alena21

TankerToad said:


> Beautiful
> I think the darker red of your set reads rich and regal- but do you feel you are trying to talk yourself into loving it? Perhaps you will grow to love it over time but maybe there should be that initial thrill? I think our @snowball says she knows when she loves something because her Apple Watch registers a faster heartbeat.
> Your set is magnificent - but if it doesn’t delight you maybe there would be something you love more?


 @TankerToad , @nicole0612 
Indeed, regal describes it perfectly. I love the rich, velvety tones.  Love it with the Chanel. I like the bracelet a tiny bit more because it shows purple and blue variations on my phone screen but this might not necessarily be the case in rl.
Can't wait to see your pics @TankerToad .


----------



## nicole0612

Thank you ladies for the advice and opinions! Keep the photos coming, I’d love to see the sets that everyone else chooses


----------



## hopiko

nicole0612 said:


> I had been trying to think of something non-subjective for the color red I was hoping for. I even thought about H colors, but then I would have to specify in what leather…and I think I would lose most people there (probably the only people who would follow would be other members here, but my kind SA would certainly not). Right next to my VCA boxes all along was the perfect well-known red. I would say that my pieces are slightly deeper red, certainly within the realm of what I asked for. I do think there is a tint of burgundy, but she said she chose the bracelet with the most minimal hint brown they had in the store (the necklace was too limited to choose, it was just this one, the only reason I even got this was that I reserved it so early on). When held up to the light, they do look true red. Part of me wants to hold out for a hypothetical even “truer” red, or a blue-red/cherry red, but the other part of me knows that if I did not know there was a possibility of choice (if it was a discontinued piece, for example) and was just presented with these pieces I would be thrilled and love them.


Hi Nicole!  Your necklace and bracelet are really beautiful and look wonderful with your gorgeous clothes!!  I totally understand the obsession with getting the right color.  I really struggled with getting the right blue agate!  If you love it, keep it, if you don’t, wait for the right color to come your way or else you will never be 100% satisfied with your pieces.  Good luck deciding and enjoy them!


----------



## hopiko

chiaoapple said:


> I love this doubled up on you! Definitely looks fresh and fun. Congrats on snagging one!


Thank you!  I knew that i wanted this set (if was the right color) so I put down a deposit early on.  I am so glad that I did!!


----------



## nicole0612

hopiko said:


> Hi Nicole!  Your necklace and bracelet are really beautiful and look wonderful with your gorgeous clothes!!  I totally understand the obsession with getting the right color.  I really struggled with getting the right blue agate!  If you love it, keep it, if you don’t, wait for the right color to come your way or else you will never be 100% satisfied with your pieces.  Good luck deciding and enjoy them!


Thank you! That is so nice to hear. I sent a message to my SA asking if the wait would really be the rumored 2 years if I decided to wait for another color. I do like these a lot, but don’t passionately love the color. Perhaps I do passionately love the necklace, because the design is so gorgeous and my favorite length is a 20 motif; it could be that it takes much more for a bracelet to move me, since I am not a 5-motif person usually.


----------



## lucky7355

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! That is so nice to hear. I sent a message to my SA asking if the wait would really be the rumored 2 years if I decided to wait for another color. I do like these a lot, but don’t passionately love the color. Perhaps I do passionately love the necklace, because the design is so gorgeous and my favorite length is a 20 motif; it could be that it takes much more for a bracelet to move me, since I am not a 5-motif person usually.



The pictures look gorgeous to me. When I spoke to my SA they said the next restock wouldn’t be until next year so that is likely the earliest you’d be looking at. Which for me is fine because looking at your pics I’m thinking the necklace would be a goal for 2022-2023 for me anyway.   

Have you taken and pictures in the sunlight/outside in daylight?


----------



## Alena21

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! That is so nice to hear. I sent a message to my SA asking if the wait would really be the rumored 2 years if I decided to wait for another color. I do like these a lot, but don’t passionately love the color. Perhaps I do passionately love the necklace, because the design is so gorgeous and my favorite length is a 20 motif; it could be that it takes much more for a bracelet to move me, since I am not a 5-motif person usually.


Could you take a photo together with your all carnelian pieces pls?


----------



## Alena21

I was told the opposite since I didn't like the colours of necklace+ earrings. " Don't worry more stock coming soon."  Hahaha
Not that I'm worried at all. My philosophy is if it is there it is there and I'll buy it. If not I'll move on and buy it when it is available if I still want it.


----------



## Alena21

hopiko said:


> Thank you!  I knew that i wanted this set (if was the right color) so I put down a deposit early on.  I am so glad that I did!!


I love ithe combo necklace plus your hair! It is very bright and beautiful.


----------



## nicole0612

lucky7355 said:


> The pictures look gorgeous to me. When I spoke to my SA they said the next restock wouldn’t be until next year so that is likely the earliest you’d be looking at. Which for me is fine because looking at your pics I’m thinking the necklace would be a goal for 2022-2023 for me anyway.
> 
> Have you taken and pictures in the sunlight/outside in daylight?


Thank you, it is good to know you heard the same for timing (I was told 1-2 years, but then it seems like they are still available currently in some locations?). I did get a few photos in the daylight.


----------



## nicole0612

Alena21 said:


> Could you take a photo together with your all carnelian pieces pls?


These are actually the only ones I have with me here now. I will get a group photo when they are all together.


----------



## nicole0612

Alena21 said:


> I was told the opposite since I didn't like the colours of necklace+ earrings. " Don't worry more stock coming soon."  Hahaha
> Not that I'm worried at all. My philosophy is if it is there it is there and I'll buy it. If not I'll move on and buy it when it is available if I still want it.


That would be wonderful. Hopefully better shades will come forward you soon. I feel like stock is quite different in various locations. You are in Japan now? I am in the US, but it seems like some boutiques here still have stock available (just guessing from posts I have seen), especially for the bracelet. It’s so weird because my store is one of the biggest, but they said there were no other pieces available to choose from. Of course, I was not there in person.


----------



## nicole0612

Alena21 said:


> I love ithe combo necklace plus your hair! It is very bright and beautiful.


@hopiko you chose such a lovely true red shade!


----------



## nicole0612

Alena21 said:


> Could you take a photo together?


Here are some photos I found that best show the color I dislike (the magic) and the color I love (the earrings). These pieces are somewhere in the middle, closer to the earrings but not quite. My favorite shade is this slightly cool-toned berry red.
I’m not one to obsess over things, so I’m pretty sure I’ll keep the necklace and just enjoy it for what it is and return the bracelet and wait for one in a perfect color. That way, if it takes a year or two, I will be OK with it since I don’t care much about the bracelet anyway.


----------



## TankerToad

From IG


----------



## Alena21

@nicole0612 
I saw about 7-8 bracelets in the boutique.  They had the most stock of the bracelets....pieces would trickle down more as usual.  Most of the time the "limited availability " is the hard sell technique of the SAs.
Thank you for the beautiful photos in daylight and the comparison.


----------



## smiley13tree

I was at Harrods yesterday and they still had the full collection available. I'm glad I didn't put full deposit to reserve as I wasn't in love with the pieces.


----------



## nicole0612

Alena21 said:


> @nicole0612
> I saw about 7-8 bracelets in the boutique.  They had the most stock of the bracelets....pieces would trickle down more as usual.  Most of the time the "limited availability " is the hard sell technique of the SAs.
> Thank you for the beautiful photos in daylight and the comparison.


Thank you


----------



## 8seventeen19

I went and paid for the bracelet at the boutique yesterday and my SA sent it off to be resized. My Carnelian was kind of.. orange?  I was so enamored by the sparkly RG that I think I completely spaced out. Whoops.
.


----------



## amiravander

I saw a woman wearing the earrings and the 10 motif. They looked fabulous on her, but I don't think I could pull that look off.


----------



## nicole0612

8seventeen19 said:


> I went and paid for the bracelet at the boutique yesterday and my SA sent it off to be resized. My Carnelian was kind of.. orange?  I was so enamored by the sparkly RG that I think I completely spaced out. Whoops.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5187939


Don’t worry, the boutique lighting is always off. If you liked it in person I’m sure it is beautiful.


----------



## 8seventeen19

nicole0612 said:


> Don’t worry, the boutique lighting is always off. If you liked it in person I’m sure it is beautiful.


Thank you! I am very curious how it is going to look with my lady bug which is almost blood red and no real warmth to the stone.


----------



## nicole0612

8seventeen19 said:


> Thank you! I am very curious how it is going to look with my lady bug which is almost blood red and no real warmth to the stone.


I hope it’s a good match when you have them both in hand.


----------



## Isabelle_ann

amiravander said:


> I saw a woman wearing the earrings and the 10 motif. They looked fabulous on her, but I don't think I could pull that look off.


There is no 10 motif RGG/carnelian


----------



## amiravander

Isabelle_ann said:


> There is no 10 motif RGG/carnelian


Must have been 2 bracelets connected to look like a 10 motif.


----------



## shweetalhambra

Ordered mine! It’s off to be resized. I plan to stack with the Sweet Alhambra Rose Gold


----------



## Alena21

amiravander said:


> Must have been 2 bracelets connected to look like a 10 motif.


Most likely. Looks alright...


----------



## rengb6

Hello ladies! Can anyone tell me if their carnelian is actually bright red when worn against the skin? I’ve found that pictures taken with an iPhone have a very bright red coloration, but when the light is blocked from going through the stone (as it is when a bracelet is worn), and you view the piece in person, the color is a lot darker that the pictures showed.


----------



## Alena21

rengb6 said:


> Hello ladies! Can anyone tell me if their carnelian is actually bright red when worn against the skin? I’ve found that pictures taken with an iPhone have a very bright red coloration, but when the light is blocked from going through the stone (as it is when a bracelet is worn), and you view the piece in person, the color is a lot darker that the pictures showed.


A little bit darker but still bright. My last pic where it is around my neck was not taken with iPhone.


----------



## VCALoverNY

rengb6 said:


> Hello ladies! Can anyone tell me if their carnelian is actually bright red when worn against the skin? I’ve found that pictures taken with an iPhone have a very bright red coloration, but when the light is blocked from going through the stone (as it is when a bracelet is worn), and you view the piece in person, the color is a lot darker that the pictures showed.



Mine is the same way. In the photos I take, it's a very bright red. On my wrist, it's a very sexy dark red! And then, when I wear it as a necklace, it's brighter again. I think that's the beauty of these translucent stones. My blue agate is also constantly changing.


----------



## chromemilou

Alena21 said:


> Most likely. Looks alright...
> 
> View attachment 5188490


Your carnelian red color is so GORGEOUS and GORGEOUS on you!  I think this is the best I've seen.


----------



## Alena21

chromemilou said:


> Your carnelian red color is so GORGEOUS and GORGEOUS on you!  I think this is the best I've seen.


Thank you.  It changes colour with the light as VCAliverNYC mentioned.


----------



## TankerToad

Ok - so as usual my VCA choices are a journey onto themselves. 
I had reserved a brighter TG/C/G set; but then while waiting, got to thinking ….
Really wanted earrings to pair with my Horse Clip (pendant) My horse has its own story but that’s for another day  Was waitlisted for a Tigers Eye Carnelian pair but then thought: why not this instead?
So I requested a darker stone earring to go with the color of my Horse’s carnelian coat. Earrings only.
This was hard to photograph but in person it’s a very close match - and I’m thrilled.
It has a autumnal vibe.


----------



## Alena21

TankerToad said:


> Ok - so as usual my VCA choices are a journey onto themselves.
> I had reserved a brighter TG/C/G set; but then while waiting, got to thinking ….
> Really wanted earrings to pair with my Horse Clip (pendant) My horse has its own story but that’s for another day  Was waitlisted for a Tigers Eye Carnelian pair but then thought: why not this instead?
> So I requested a darker stone earring to go with the color of my Horse’s carnelian coat. Earrings only.
> This was hard to photograph but in person it’s a very close match - and I’m thrilled.
> It has a autumnal vibe.


Congratulations! They are both gorgeous!


----------



## hers4eva

TankerToad said:


> Ok - so as usual my VCA choices are a journey onto themselves.
> I had reserved a brighter TG/C/G set; but then while waiting, got to thinking ….
> Really wanted earrings to pair with my Horse Clip (pendant) My horse has its own story but that’s for another day  Was waitlisted for a Tigers Eye Carnelian pair but then thought: why not this instead?
> So I requested a darker stone earring to go with the color of my Horse’s carnelian coat. Earrings only.
> This was hard to photograph but in person it’s a very close match - and I’m thrilled.
> It has a autumnal vibe.



*     Yummy perfect!*


----------



## etoile de mer

TankerToad said:


> Ok - so as usual my VCA choices are a journey onto themselves.
> I had reserved a brighter TG/C/G set; but then while waiting, got to thinking ….
> Really wanted earrings to pair with my Horse Clip (pendant) My horse has its own story but that’s for another day  Was waitlisted for a Tigers Eye Carnelian pair but then thought: why not this instead?
> So I requested a darker stone earring to go with the color of my Horse’s carnelian coat. Earrings only.
> This was hard to photograph but in person it’s a very close match - and I’m thrilled.
> It has a autumnal vibe.



Beautiful! I love your horse, and so fun for you to have found these matching earrings!


----------



## nicole0612

TankerToad said:


> Ok - so as usual my VCA choices are a journey onto themselves.
> I had reserved a brighter TG/C/G set; but then while waiting, got to thinking ….
> Really wanted earrings to pair with my Horse Clip (pendant) My horse has its own story but that’s for another day  Was waitlisted for a Tigers Eye Carnelian pair but then thought: why not this instead?
> So I requested a darker stone earring to go with the color of my Horse’s carnelian coat. Earrings only.
> This was hard to photograph but in person it’s a very close match - and I’m thrilled.
> It has a autumnal vibe.


It’s a perfect match!


----------



## ShadowComet

what do you think about these combos. Too much? Too busy?


----------



## lynne_ross

TankerToad said:


> Ok - so as usual my VCA choices are a journey onto themselves.
> I had reserved a brighter TG/C/G set; but then while waiting, got to thinking ….
> Really wanted earrings to pair with my Horse Clip (pendant) My horse has its own story but that’s for another day  Was waitlisted for a Tigers Eye Carnelian pair but then thought: why not this instead?
> So I requested a darker stone earring to go with the color of my Horse’s carnelian coat. Earrings only.
> This was hard to photograph but in person it’s a very close match - and I’m thrilled.
> It has a autumnal vibe.


These are so pretty together.


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> Ok - so as usual my VCA choices are a journey onto themselves.
> I had reserved a brighter TG/C/G set; but then while waiting, got to thinking ….
> Really wanted earrings to pair with my Horse Clip (pendant) My horse has its own story but that’s for another day  Was waitlisted for a Tigers Eye Carnelian pair but then thought: why not this instead?
> So I requested a darker stone earring to go with the color of my Horse’s carnelian coat. Earrings only.
> This was hard to photograph but in person it’s a very close match - and I’m thrilled.
> It has a autumnal vibe.


Perfect tt!!   Beautiful color!!


----------



## periogirl28

Got to see the whole set and I don’t think it suits me personally. Enjoying the eye candy shared and congrats  to all the ladies who added pieces to their collection!


----------



## Hahkitwan

i know this is a really weird question but has anyone weighed their 2 motif guilloche RG carnelinan earrings? I might be getting them sight unseen but i am quite sensitive to how heavy earrings weigh. does anyone who owns this, also have a weighing scale at home? would really appreciate this!


----------



## HADASSA

TankerToad said:


> Ok - so as usual my VCA choices are a journey onto themselves.
> I had reserved a brighter TG/C/G set; but then while waiting, got to thinking ….
> Really wanted earrings to pair with my Horse Clip (pendant) My horse has its own story but that’s for another day  Was waitlisted for a Tigers Eye Carnelian pair but then thought: why not this instead?
> So I requested a darker stone earring to go with the color of my Horse’s carnelian coat. Earrings only.
> This was hard to photograph but in person it’s a very close match - and I’m thrilled.
> It has a autumnal vibe.


Very interesting combination of Alhambra and Lucky Animals    You always make such beautiful choices and look more amazing wearing them


----------



## TankerToad

HADASSA said:


> Very interesting combination of Alhambra and Lucky Animals    You always make such beautiful choices and look more amazing wearing them


Thank you so much - too kind. You choose remarkable and lovely combinations as well.


----------



## Yodabest

ShadowComet said:


> what do you think about these combos. Too much? Too busy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5191190
> View attachment 5191191
> View attachment 5191192
> View attachment 5191193
> View attachment 5191194




To me it looks busy. I am also not a fan of clipping two pieces together to make a necklace or longer necklace. It looks like a DIY project with the clasp showing- just my opinion!


----------



## DS2006

ShadowComet said:


> what do you think about these combos. Too much? Too busy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5191190
> View attachment 5191191
> View attachment 5191192
> View attachment 5191193
> View attachment 5191194


I don't like the rose gold guilloche paired with the yellow gold at all. I actually like carnelian better in yellow gold, so I'd consider pairing it with original solid yg.  So rg/carnelian/guilloche alone, or yg guilloche alone.


----------



## hopiko

TankerToad said:


> Ok - so as usual my VCA choices are a journey onto themselves.
> I had reserved a brighter TG/C/G set; but then while waiting, got to thinking ….
> Really wanted earrings to pair with my Horse Clip (pendant) My horse has its own story but that’s for another day  Was waitlisted for a Tigers Eye Carnelian pair but then thought: why not this instead?
> So I requested a darker stone earring to go with the color of my Horse’s carnelian coat. Earrings only.
> This was hard to photograph but in person it’s a very close match - and I’m thrilled.
> It has a autumnal vibe.


Congrats!  These 2 look amazing together!  I can't wait for an action shot!  I LOVE your horsey!


----------



## charchar888

It would be nice to have rose gold guilloche only without the carnelian.


----------



## lucky7355

charchar888 said:


> It would be nice to have rose gold guilloche only without the carnelian.



This is what I originally hoped for but the new line grew on me and I actually like the mix because I feel it will hold up better overtime because the carnelian motifs will take most of the beating on the bottom of the bracelet and I still get to look at the pretty guilloche. I also like that the color pops.

That being said if they do make an all RG guilloche, I’ll be the first in line.


----------



## Iariae

Hello everyone, thanks for allowing me to share. I never thought my first VCA piece would be this, as I was thinking about earrings, but when I saw and then tried on the RG Carnelian and Guilloche bracelet I fell in love. I had four links taken out. My phone’s camera can’t capture the actual colour correctly, but my heart sings for it. It’s a birthday gift to myself and also for going through with an exam which took me the past eight months to prep for.


----------



## jp824

MY SA reserved the bracelet and earrings for me, but the earrings had to go back to Paris as it is very obvious that one stone is darker than the other. Apparently they had this issue with all the earrings that they received. I ended up taking the bracelet home.  I have it pictured here with my magic rg carnelian prince edition.  Hopefully the earrings will arrive soon so I can complete my set.


----------



## Alena21

jp824 said:


> MY SA reserved the bracelet and earrings for me, but the earrings had to go back to Paris as it is very obvious that one stone is darker than the other. Apparently they had this issue with all the earrings that they received. I ended up taking the bracelet home.  I have it pictured here with my magic rg carnelian prince edition.  Hopefully the earrings will arrive soon so I can complete my set.
> View attachment 5196798


The earrings I saw had difference in stone tonality too  I thought mine have been an exception. Pity...like your bracelet though.  Congrats


----------



## 911snowball

Gorgeous!


----------



## nicole0612

jp824 said:


> MY SA reserved the bracelet and earrings for me, but the earrings had to go back to Paris as it is very obvious that one stone is darker than the other. Apparently they had this issue with all the earrings that they received. I ended up taking the bracelet home.  I have it pictured here with my magic rg carnelian prince edition.  Hopefully the earrings will arrive soon so I can complete my set.
> View attachment 5196798


Lovely color!


----------



## lynne_ross

jp824 said:


> MY SA reserved the bracelet and earrings for me, but the earrings had to go back to Paris as it is very obvious that one stone is darker than the other. Apparently they had this issue with all the earrings that they received. I ended up taking the bracelet home.  I have it pictured here with my magic rg carnelian prince edition.  Hopefully the earrings will arrive soon so I can complete my set.
> View attachment 5196798


This will make a very beautiful set


----------



## Isabelle_ann

jp824 said:


> MY SA reserved the bracelet and earrings for me, but the earrings had to go back to Paris as it is very obvious that one stone is darker than the other. Apparently they had this issue with all the earrings that they received. I ended up taking the bracelet home.  I have it pictured here with my magic rg carnelian prince edition.  Hopefully the earrings will arrive soon so I can complete my set.
> View attachment 5196798


They are a perfect match


----------



## jp824

Isabelle_ann said:


> They are a perfect match


Thanks. Thankfully I had several bracelets to choose as some of the bracelets weren’t even close.


----------



## jp824

lynne_ross said:


> This will make a very beautiful set


Thank you.  I’m really hoping that the earrings will be a close match at least.


----------



## periogirl28

It’s hard to get a good photo. On display at New Bond St. I had the pleasure of comparing the entire set at 2 different boutiques. Too much bling around and forgot to take photos.  The combo is too much for me personally, but these were a nice deep red. No Brown, no Orange.


----------



## missie1

Hi ladies,

So  had appointment today at VCA in Chicago and saw the bracelet in person.   It was absolutely fabulous with my current stack.  No pics were taken as DH had my purse. This is definitely added to my list.


----------



## EpiFanatic

PC1984 said:


> Anyone have experience stacking a guilloche bracelet with the Cartier love? I’m thinking of getting the bracelet from this collection but nervous that it will cause scratches on the love. Also how does Guilloche tend to hold up? Would this bracelet look new in 5 years with regular wear?


No the guilloche will not look new in five years if worn as a bracelet stacked with a Love. But will you notice? How closely will you examine it?  Will you care?


----------



## EpiFanatic

ShadowComet said:


> what do you think about these combos. Too much? Too busy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5191190
> View attachment 5191191
> View attachment 5191192
> View attachment 5191193
> View attachment 5191194


I kinda like the alternating by itself. But maybe I have visual ADD. I want to be able to focus on the alternating motifs.


----------



## Yodabest

EpiFanatic said:


> No the guilloche will not look new in five years if worn as a bracelet stacked with a Love. But will you notice? How closely will you examine it?  Will you care?



yes to all those things, so it’s probably not the bracelet for me lol. Thank you for chiming in!


----------



## shweetalhambra

In love with it! Finally sized and arrived.


----------



## KristinTech

shweetalhambra said:


> In love with it! Finally sized and arrived.


 This is absolutely gorgeous on your wrist! What a great photo.


----------



## Iariae

Would anyone have the Rose Gold Cartier JUC (SM) to stack with this new RG carnelian x guilloche to share please? Many thanks.


----------



## Bb_atx

Iariae said:


> Would anyone have the Rose Gold Cartier JUC (SM) to stack with this new RG carnelian x guilloche to share please? Many thanks.


I have the yellow gold JUC and tried it on together. The rose gold is subtle. Here it is next to the yellow gold and onyx for reference

ETA: sorry forgot to take pic with rose gold and JUC together


----------



## shweetalhambra

Iariae said:


> Would anyone have the Rose Gold Cartier JUC (SM) to stack with this new RG carnelian x guilloche to share please? Many thanks.


Here it is together. I was advised by my SA not to wear it together though since the JUC nail will scratch the RG Carnelian and Guilloche too easily.


----------



## Iariae

Thank you both so much. I was thinking of adding the JUC SM in RG a diamonds as my second… looks like it’s best not to but a woman can admire your lovelies.


----------



## shweetalhambra

Iariae said:


> Thank you both so much. I was thinking of adding the JUC SM in RG a diamonds as my second… looks like it’s best not to but a woman can admire your lovelies.


I am hoping it works well to stack it with the RG Sweet Alhambra 6 motif though. It’s getting resized right now but I think it might work to stack. Will post it once I get it!  I love it with the JUC but I don’t want to scratch it up badly lol


----------



## Iariae

shweetalhambra said:


> I am hoping it works well to stack it with the RG Sweet Alhambra 6 motif though. It’s getting resized right now but I think it might work to stack. Will post it once I get it!  I love it with the JUC but I don’t want to scratch it up badly lol



It looks amazing on with your JUC, but not at the expense of scratches! This is my first piece, and it’d be a while before I get a second but I’m looking forward (both to saving for it and thinking about what’s next). I’m actually a fan of WG.


----------



## shweetalhambra

Here it is stacked. Thoughts? Maybe wear it separately?


----------



## shannily

I went in try the 5 motif bracelet (not a fan of 5 carnelians but welcoming the alternation with guilloche) and now i can’t seem to get it out of my head.

I asked my SA to hold onto one with a brighter and more opaque shade (which is similar to the carnelian in my lucky spring ladybug bracelet) shown in the pic here. I was also shown a darker browner shade which is less opaque.

Any thoughts on the shade in the pic? I was leaning more towards the brighter shade cause it’s RG and would be even more muted if it’s darker brownish and less opaque.


----------



## TankerToad

My newest treasure


----------



## marbella8

For those of you loving the carnelian but wanting YG, I saw I believe a 20 motif of alternating YG Vintage and Carnelian on Fashionphile yesterday. They wrongly had diamond in their listing. It’s gorgeous.


----------



## peach36

Bought the bracelet in Paris while on vacation a few weeks ago, didn't used to be a big fan of carnelian as red is not one of my favorite colors, but it's grown on me since I purchased it and now I'm obsessed! Got it resized by shipping it to VCA Bellagio using a FedEx label VCA provided, and it only took them 2 business days to complete it


----------



## Ylesiya

Hi everyone, how is availability for this collection in your country?
It has been quiet in this thread as everyone is on the hunt for the holiday pendant I suppose  
Anyone managed to secure a piece recently, especially necklace or earrings?
I contacted my SA with regards to the earrings and he said they have no idea when and even whether they are going to have replenishment. There was only a very limited launch batch and that is all basically. 
So, I was lucky enough to secure a pair from someone who managed to buy them during the launch and no longer wants it.


----------



## shannily

Ylesiya said:


> Hi everyone, how is availability for this collection in your country?
> It has been quiet in this thread as everyone is on the hunt for the holiday pendant I suppose
> Anyone managed to secure a piece recently, especially necklace or earrings?
> I contacted my SA with regards to the earrings and he said they have no idea when and even whether they are going to have replenishment. There was only a very limited launch batch and that is all basically.
> So, I was lucky enough to secure a pair from someone who managed to buy them during the launch and no longer wants it.


I was told that this comes in very limited quantity as well and had a replenishment after the first batch so I was able to view 2 bracelets. I haven’t made up my mind yet and didn’t ask my SA for any updates.


----------



## LexLV

I was Short Hills boutique yesterday and was told it was a 1 year waiting list for the bracelet, but then I texted my SA from 5th Avenue and he still had one for me. I think it really depends on the store. I decided to pick up two of these (this being my second one) since I love it so much and I am able to link the 2 five motifs together to make a gorgeous 10, or, stack the two on the wrist.

First photo is the one I already have, second photo is from my SA today of the second one I was able to get and last is mine linked with a regular YG carnelian 5 motif to get a sense as to how to 10 would look.


----------



## jp824

Ylesiya said:


> Hi everyone, how is availability for this collection in your country?
> It has been quiet in this thread as everyone is on the hunt for the holiday pendant I suppose
> Anyone managed to secure a piece recently, especially necklace or earrings?
> I contacted my SA with regards to the earrings and he said they have no idea when and even whether they are going to have replenishment. There was only a very limited launch batch and that is all basically.
> So, I was lucky enough to secure a pair from someone who managed to buy them during the launch and no longer wants it.


I picked up the bracelet early on when it launched and I was told that my earrings are expected at the end of this month.  My boutique sent all but one of the earrings back to Paris so I guess this batch is considered more as the replacement for the first batch.


----------



## fenfendatudou

i'm a big fan of the carnelian, and have the all red bracelet, the tiger eye & carnelian earrings and a magic red pendent.

I'm thinking of getting a 20 motif necklace for the holidays and now I'm seriously debating whether I should go for the all red or red & guilloche alternate one. I wonder if anyone purchased the 20 motif alternating necklace and how you feel about it


----------



## closetluxe

Is this collection, specifically the bracelet, limited edition?  What does limited production mean?


----------



## Ylesiya

closetlux said:


> Is this collection, specifically the bracelet, limited edition?  What does limited production mean?



My understanding this is a part of permanent collection but its availability will be limited.
I managed to secure a pair of earrings from someone who bought them during the launch as mentioned before.. I tried to ask the SA whether it makes sense to wait coz I would rather get it myself personally in the boutique but even he advised to just go and grab that pair for sale as no replenishment is planned. Well and since it was a brand new pair with gorgeously rich red colour carnelian, I just went ahead.

I think 20 motif alternating is super gorgeous - maybe it's a good thing I haven't seen it as it would be so difficult to resist it!


----------



## DS2006

fenfendatudou said:


> i'm a big fan of the carnelian, and have the all red bracelet, the tiger eye & carnelian earrings and a magic red pendent.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a 20 motif necklace for the holidays and now I'm seriously debating whether I should go for the all red or red & guilloche alternate one. I wonder if anyone purchased the 20 motif alternating necklace and how you feel about it


If all your other carnelian pieces are in yellow gold, I'd stick with the carnelian in yellow gold and not switch to rose gold for the 20.


----------



## closetluxe

Ylesiya said:


> My understanding this is a part of permanent collection but its availability will be limited.
> I managed to secure a pair of earrings from someone who bought them during the launch as mentioned before.. I tried to ask the SA whether it makes sense to wait coz I would rather get it myself personally in the boutique but even he advised to just go and grab that pair for sale as no replenishment is planned. Well and since it was a brand new pair with gorgeously rich red colour carnelian, I just went ahead.
> 
> I think 20 motif alternating is super gorgeous - maybe it's a good thing I haven't seen it as it would be so difficult to resist it!


I don't understand if it's a part of the permanent collection why it's availability will be limited?  I'm joining the club.  I bought the bracelet today after thinking it was a LE collection.  No regrets as it's beautiful!


----------



## mikimoto007

closetlux said:


> I don't understand if it's a part of the permanent collection why it's availability will be limited?  I'm joining the club.  I bought the bracelet today after thinking it was a LE collection.  No regrets as it's beautiful!
> View attachment 5237750
> View attachment 5237751



It seems like everything is limited availability at the mo, to be honest. Congrats on your piece!


----------



## closetluxe

mikimoto007 said:


> It seems like everything is limited availability at the mo, to be honest. Congrats on your piece!


Thanks.  I was lucky that my SA gave me 2 bracelets to choose from.  I chose the darker stone one.  She also had the yellow gold Guilloche which I have been contemplating getting for months, but in the end I took home the rose gold Guilloche with Carnelian as it's such a stunning piece.


----------



## marbella8

closetlux said:


> Thanks.  I was lucky that my SA gave me 2 bracelets to choose from.  I chose the darker stone one.  She also had the yellow gold Guilloche which I have been contemplating getting for months, but in the end I took home the rose gold Guilloche with Carnelian as it's such a stunning piece.



I think the darker one is gorgeous, and great decision to get this one. It’ll be easier to get the all Guilloche later. Plus you get to see how you like the wear and tear on the 2 motifs.


----------



## nysurg

My SA in Vegas has this available...who wants this????

Attached his information...no kickbacks, just an enabler


----------



## M00

Hi ladies and gents, a few months back, I was inquiring about the rg guilloche/carnelian bracelet with my sa and he said the collection would be releasing again soon (hopefully in the fall) and he’d let me know when it’d come out again. In the meantime, I called the customer service line and got to talk to 2 different ladies and both confirmed about the news. One of them said it’d become the core collection and would come out approximately around summer. Have anyone heard about it? Thank you


----------



## mikimoto007

When it was released I head it was part of the permanent collection, but they didn't know how easy it would be to come by, after the initial launch


----------



## A bottle of Red

It's a beautiful line
I love my guilloche carnelian bracelet


----------



## M00

It’s interesting that my sa knew about this collection but he didn’t know about the wg guilloche when I asked. My friend, @KittyCattt sa said she didn’t know about any of them. Hopefully someone else can confirm this with their sa


----------



## gagabag

Will it come in 10 motif?


----------



## M00

gagabag said:


> Will it come in 10 motif?


I didn’t ask about that specific necklace since I was only interested in the 2 motif earrings and the bracelet. But The CS said whatever they released last time will be releasing again


----------



## TankerToad

Good to know 
I’ve been told right now a 6/8
Month wait for the alternating 20 motif in this combo


----------



## KittyCattt

TankerToad said:


> Good to know
> I’ve been told right now a 6/8
> Month wait for the alternating 20 motif in this combo


Your SA said that this combo will become available again in bracelet starting tmr? If so I'm gonna text my SA now lol!!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Any info on the 2 motif earrings?  Availability and pricing for usa?


----------



## Meta

A bottle of Red said:


> Any info on the 2 motif earrings?  Availability and pricing for usa?



Perhaps the price at launch last year would help as an estimate given there's been a few price increases since.



allure244 said:


> These are the prices I was given for the upcoming collection:
> Bracelet - $4800
> Earrings - $7600
> Necklace - 19.5k


----------



## A bottle of Red

Meta said:


> Perhaps the price at launch last year would help as an estimate given there's been a few price increases since.


Tysm!


----------



## TankerToad

Meta said:


> Perhaps the price at launch last year would help as an estimate given there's been a few price increases since.


This is what I paid for earrings 
Yes- thank you for posting this


----------



## TankerToad

A bottle of Red said:


> Any info on the 2 motif earrings?  Availability and pricing for usa?


Right now I think they need to be ordered- $7600 is what I paid last November for the earrings


----------



## A bottle of Red

TankerToad said:


> Right now I think they need to be ordered- $7600 is what I paid last November for the earrings


Thank you! How do you like them? Are they heavy? Versatile or more special occasion?


----------



## Parisluxury

Any update?? Is it really released??


----------



## TankerToad

A bottle of Red said:


> Thank you! How do you like them? Are they heavy? Versatile or more special occasion?


I wear mine to coordinate with my outfit that day. I don’t find them heavy - but I also wear the 3 motif VCA earrings often - even with suits - to me they are not too special occasion - isn’t every day a special occasion in some way?


----------



## A bottle of Red

TankerToad said:


> I wear mine to coordinate with my outfit that day. I don’t find them heavy - but I also wear the 3 motif VCA earrings often - even with suits - to me they are not too special occasion - isn’t every day a special occasion in some way?
> 
> View attachment 5578957
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578958


They are just Stunning!


----------



## Ylesiya

I spoke to my SA yesterday who is quite knowledgeable and he says the production of the carnelian guilloche line is stopped until tentatively 2024 
So whatever is in the market is what's left for now.


----------



## Enzoni

asked with my SA. Her response was “this was a capsule collection from March 2021 and completely sold out. It’s currently not in production and we don’t know if there will be production in the future.“


----------



## lucky7355

Enzoni said:


> asked with my SA. Her response was “this was a capsule collection from March 2021 and completely sold out. It’s currently not in production and we don’t know if there will be production in the future.“


So weird, I feel like they tell the SAs one thing when they launch and then the story changes down the line. When I got the bracelet my SA said that it would be part of the permanent line, but wouldn’t be restocked until late 2022/early 2023.


----------



## AlexaKate

My SA told me the same, it’s gonna be a permanent collection, whether it is due to the scarcity of the raw materials or their marketing strategy or covid ppl stop working (but I think Europe has fully opened now without any covid restriction in place so this “excuse” is soon gonna be outdated lol) I’m tired of all these lux brand telling me “reason” that they inventory is low or simply unavailable, if I can buy it I get it if not I will just at other stuff….more peace of mind lol 

And anyway in my honest opinion carnelian has so many shades I need to be able to choose and compare (at least more than one piece of bracelets) to make a decision, and as far as I notice seem majority of the their red carnelian stock has brown orange undertone which is not my cup of tea at all


----------



## waterlily112

Anyone have luck tracking down the 5 motif bracelet or is it still not available for purchase?


----------



## snnysmm

TankerToad said:


> I wear mine to coordinate with my outfit that day. I don’t find them heavy - but I also wear the 3 motif VCA earrings often - even with suits - to me they are not too special occasion - isn’t every day a special occasion in some way?
> 
> View attachment 5578957
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578958



I love that and I love what you said about everyday being a special occasion.  Words to live by!!


----------



## waterlily112

.


----------



## kelsenia

I spotted the carnelian/rg guilloche on fashionphile the other day, and took the plunge as they seem to be pretty hard to find and I am such an RG girl. It's very beautiful, however I don't see it as a piece that should be combined with others...I think it looks better standalone. Do you guys prefer it by itself (or with earrings/necklace) or in a stack? I think it looks pretty with the clover bangles, but I don't own those.
Attached is my bracelet collection.


----------



## nicole0612

kelsenia said:


> I spotted the carnelian/rg guilloche on fashionphile the other day, and took the plunge as they seem to be pretty hard to find and I am such an RG girl. It's very beautiful, however I don't see it as a piece that should be combined with others...I think it looks better standalone. Do you guys prefer it by itself (or with earrings/necklace) or in a stack? I think it looks pretty with the clover bangles, but I don't own those.
> Attached is my bracelet collection.
> 
> View attachment 5611410


What a gorgeous selection from your bracelet collection! Thank you for sharing your new purchase. I would pair the bracelet with one of the following: the matching 2 motif earrings from this collection or the matching 20 motif necklace from this collection, or any piece in pink gold/pink gold pave/carnelian such as sweet 16 motif/20 motif/10 motif/earrings/magic pendant. Choosing from just the bracelets in this photo, the best match is the GMOP RG pave or the 6 motif RG sweet. Personally, I would wear it as the only Alhambra bracelet and pair with a necklace or earrings. Congratulations on your beautiful find!


----------



## A bottle of Red

kelsenia said:


> I spotted the carnelian/rg guilloche on fashionphile the other day, and took the plunge as they seem to be pretty hard to find and I am such an RG girl. It's very beautiful, however I don't see it as a piece that should be combined with others...I think it looks better standalone. Do you guys prefer it by itself (or with earrings/necklace) or in a stack? I think it looks pretty with the clover bangles, but I don't own those.
> Attached is my bracelet collection.
> 
> View attachment 5611410


What a stunning collection! 
I think you can stack it with the lucky or the tiger eye bracelet; maybe the sweet one. Play around and have fun
It’s such a beautiful bracelet, I love wearing mine


----------



## glamourbag

nicole0612 said:


> What a gorgeous selection from your bracelet collection! Thank you for sharing your new purchase. I would pair the bracelet with one of the following: the matching 2 motif earrings from this collection or the matching 20 motif necklace from this collection, or any piece in pink gold/pink gold pave/carnelian such as sweet 16 motif/20 motif/10 motif/earrings/magic pendant. Choosing from just the bracelets in this photo, the best match is the GMOP RG pave or the 6 motif RG sweet. Personally, I would wear it as the only Alhambra bracelet and pair with a necklace or earrings. Congratulations on your beautiful find!


@kelsenia I agree with this. Those are the two pieces from your beautiful collection which my gut instinct said might look the most cohesive together. Perhaps the carnelian RG guilloche and the rg sweet Alhambra would offer a pretty multi-sized combination which would be great for every day.


----------



## missie1

kelsenia said:


> I spotted the carnelian/rg guilloche on fashionphile the other day, and took the plunge as they seem to be pretty hard to find and I am such an RG girl. It's very beautiful, however I don't see it as a piece that should be combined with others...I think it looks better standalone. Do you guys prefer it by itself (or with earrings/necklace) or in a stack? I think it looks pretty with the clover bangles, but I don't own those.
> Attached is my bracelet collection.
> 
> View attachment 5611410


amazing collection of bracelets.  The tigers eye next to the lucky is spectacular combo.   Have you tried to wear the two pave pieces together?   I think the lucky & carnelian might work together.


----------



## KittyCattt

I just noticed this line is back on the US website again! Are you all seeing this too? Any info on whether they will be back in stock soon? Thanks!!


----------



## lucky7355

You’re right, they’re all back up on the site but all are inquire by phone. My SA who sold me the original bracelet said the line wouldn’t be restocked until this year so it’s possible they’ve done another limited production for the holidays.


----------



## bagsnob1979

KittyCattt said:


> I just noticed this line is back on the US website again! Are you all seeing this too? Any info on whether they will be back in stock soon? Thanks!!


Yep I see it too.  I sooo wish they would release the RG/MOP combo worldwide!


----------



## BabyBenV

My SA said for this one - It will not arrive in the next 1.5 years as they aren’t doing it anymore unfortunately. It appears on our website too - I am based in Asia btw.


----------



## KittyCattt

I wonder if they're bringing it back bc they're making wg guilloche anyways lol. But I hope I will make it this batch!! I missed last year's and was so bummed... Pls VCA gods grant my wish and I can forget about the hp fiasco LOL


----------



## AlexaKate

It’s a popular demand, with strong USD and weak euro, VCA can hedge appro 20% more by selling more to US lol finger cross US will receive more stock in the remaining years


----------



## innerpeace85

Does anybody know the price of 5 motif RG Guilloche bracelet with Carnelian? TIA!


----------



## M00

innerpeace85 said:


> Does anybody know the price of 5 motif RG Guilloche bracelet with Carnelian? TIA!


It’s $4800 when it first came out. After the recent price increase, its $5k now


----------



## Axelle838

If anyone's looking to purchase one of the 5 motif bracelets, there's one for sale on TRR


----------



## KittyCattt

Axelle838 said:


> If anyone's looking to purchase one of the 5 motif bracelets, there's one for sale on TRR


Is it sold already? lol so fast...


----------

